# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  أرحنا بها يابلال .. أشعار/محمد سعيد , إعداد فنى ولوحات loly_h  برونزية حورس 2009

## loly_h

*الســــــــلام عليكــــــم ورحمــــة الله وبركاتــه ...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*قوم وكبر* 

*ياللى صوتك ترتجف منه الجبال*

*قوم وعبّر*

*عن تباشير الـــوصال* 

*بإللى وحدة بس يقدر* 

*وإللى أكبر م المُحال*

*عيد وزِيد ..* 

*الله أكبر* 

*الله أكبر*

*الله أكبر*

*يالا أذن يا بلال*


*أحبائى كل أبناء مصر الاعزاء* 

*كل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة* 

*موعدنا معكم بمشيئة الرحمن* 

*من يوم 1 وحتى يوم 20 رمضان*


*وأرحنا بها يا بلال* 


*أنتظرونا فلدينا ما يهمكم* 

*كل الشكر والتقدير لفنانة أبناء مصر القديرة* 

* loly__h* 

*ولكم دائما وأبدا* 

*محبه بلا حدود*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *الســــــــلام عليكــــــم ورحمــــة الله وبركاتــه ...*




أكيد حنحس وياكم

  بشوق وحنين

 نناجى المولى وياكم

بدمع العين

يبارك فيكم المولى

ويجعلكم من الصالحين


الرائعه المبدعه
الاخت* لولى*

تصميم  مزهل

تسلم إديكى عليه


الكبير

الحبيب

الأستاذ  
*
محمد السعيد*

حكون مستنى وياهم

من الصفحات

ماليها بحرفك الطيب

عطور مسك مع إبتهالات

تناجى المولى بحروفك

وتبكى بدمع فى الصلوات

ونبكى معاك

بكل خشوع وخوف منه

اله الأرض والسموات


على بركة الله 

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

فى إنتظار إبداعاكم

وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *الســــــــلام عليكــــــم ورحمــــة الله وبركاتــه ...*


*الأخت الفاضله Loly_h*
*الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد* 
*وهاهو رمضان قد عاد من جديد ببركاته ونفحاته العطره*
*وهاأنتما تعطران قاعتنا الحبيبه ومنتدانا الغالي* 
*بهذا الموضوع الذي أتوقعه*
*ثرياً كمثل ثراء هذا التصميم الرائع الذي أبدعته*
*الفنانه المحترمه الأخت Loly_h*
*ونقياً بمثل نقاء قلب الحبيب محمد سعيد*
*وطاهراً كريماً لما يحمله من مضمون حول موضوع الصلاه*
*بما تعبر عنه من طهاره وإيمان* 
*ولتوقيته الذي يأتي في هذا الشهر الكريم*
*كل عام وأنتما ونحن وكل الأمه الإسلاميه بخير*
*وتقبل الله منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال* 
*أخوكم*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

استاذنا الفاضل / محمد سعيد

الغالية لولي..

في انتظار الابداع

و كل عام و انت بخير

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر، loly_h

موضوع رائع يستحق القراءة والتدبر فيه فى هذا الشهر الكريم

خصوصا انه من كلمات شاعرنا المتمكن محمد سعيد

ومن اخراج فنانتنا المبدعة لولى

فى انتظار المتعة والاستفادة إن شاء الله

----------


## الشحرورة

*الفنانة الجمية 
لولى

استاذى المتألق المايسترو
محمد سعيد

الله الله على الجمال
حقيقى عمل رائع بيد الفنانه لولى 
وإبداع الشاعر الفنان
محمد سعيد

موضوع أكثر من رائع ومتابعين معاكم
بذن الله وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
ورمضان كريم
ويارب النجاح والتوفيق لكل أفكاركم البديعة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أكيد حنحس وياكم 
> بشوق وحنين 
> نناجى المولى وياكم 
> بدمع العين 
> يبارك فيكم المولى 
> ويجعلكم من الصالحين 
> 
> الرائعه المبدعه
> الاخت* لولى* 
> ...


*يا تلتميت مرحبا يا وجدى يا محمود* 
*محمودة زيك صفاتك وربنا المعبود*
*وكل عام يا صديق وانت كما أنت*
*حروف عبيرها الوفا متلفلفه بورود*


*أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أخى الحبيب وجدى* 
*كل عام وانت برقي ونقاء* 
*وأضم صوتى معك بالتميز الابداعى لتصميمات فنانة أبناء مصر الرائعة لولى* 
*تقديرى لكما بلا حدود*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأخت الفاضله loly_h*
> 
> *الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد* 
> *وهاهو رمضان قد عاد من جديد ببركاته ونفحاته العطره*
> *وهاأنتما تعطران قاعتنا الحبيبه ومنتدانا الغالي* 
> *بهذا الموضوع الذي أتوقعه*
> *ثرياً كمثل ثراء هذا التصميم الرائع الذي أبدعته*
> *الفنانه المحترمه الأخت loly_h*
> *ونقياً بمثل نقاء قلب الحبيب محمد سعيد*
> ...


 

 الله يخليك يا رب يا عصوم 
وصدقت تماما عندما اشرت 
الى ثراء تصميمات أختنا الرائعة / لولى 
ربنا ما يحرمنا من كلامك الطيب يا شاعر وأنت بتقول الشهادة وبنقولها كلنا :
  إلا رسول الله
كل عام وانت نعم الاخ والصديق

----------


## totatoty

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*دائما الأبداع من قاعات الابداع* 
*شاعرنا الجميل أ/ محمد سعيد* 
*ومصممته المنتدى الرائع  لولى* 
*ننتظر مسابقه أرحنا بها يا بلال بفارغ الصبر*
*كى نستمتع بمنظمومه الكلمات الجميله التى* 
*يخطها قلم شاعرنا الجميل أ/ محمد سعيد*
*اتمنى لكم دائما الخير وللعمل الجميل النجاح* 
*وللجميع رمضان مبارك وادعو الله ان يتقبل منا* 
*صيامه وقيامه ويجعلنا من عتقائه باذن الله*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حينما تجتمع رقة الكلمات وروعة الابداع 

لا نجد من الكلمات ما تصف هذا الجمال 

بل نرشف من هذا السلسبيل  الراقى  

الذى ينساب على هذه الصفحات 

اخى الحبيب
محمد سعيد 

اختى العزيزة
لولــى 

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العطاء 

ونفع به كل المسلمين 

وجعله فى موازين اعمالكم 

ونحن فى انتظار فيض الخير 

دمتم بكل  خير

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...




إسمحولى أن استهل كلماتى بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان

لأخى طيب القول والفعل 

محمد سعيـــــــد

على شرف إشراكى  وطرح

ترنيماته النقية

جزاك الله خير الدارين أخى الفاضل

وجعل موضوعك فى ميزان أعمالك الصالحـــة

وكل عام وأنت دائما وأبداً الى الله أقرب ...*

----------


## loly_h

> أكيد حنحس وياكم
>   بشوق وحنين
>  نناجى المولى وياكم
> بدمع العين
> يبارك فيكم المولى
> ويجعلكم من الصالحين
> الرائعه المبدعه
> الاخت لولى
> تصميم  مزهل
> ...


*وحضرتك دايما بسعادة أ / وجدى محمود

وانا والله زى حضرتك بالظبط منتظرة

ترنيمات أستاذنا الجميل 

ومتأكدة إن الكل مستفيد إن شاء الله

شكراً أ/ وجدى سعدت جداً بإطلالتك

وإن شاء الله متابع معانا 

 *

----------


## loly_h

> الأخت الفاضله 
> Loly_h
> الأخ الحبيب 
> محمد سعيد
> وهاهو رمضان قد عاد من جديد ببركاته ونفحاته العطره
> وهاأنتما تعطران قاعتنا الحبيبه ومنتدانا الغالي 
> بهذا الموضوع الذي أتوقعه
> ثرياً كمثل ثراء هذا التصميم الرائع الذي أبدعته
> الفنانه المحترمه الأخت Loly_h
> ...


*شاعرنا بهى الإطـــلالة أ/ عصام علم الديــــــن

كل سنة وحضرتك بالف خير

وأتوقع نفس توقعك بترنيمات رائعة ككاتبها

بأشكر حضرتك أ / عصام على مرورك الجميل

ولا تنسى المتابعــــــة ...*
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## kethara

الرائعة صاحبة الأنامل الذهبية
المُبدعة لولى

ما أجمل هذا الألق الساحر بتلك اللمسات

الفنية المبدعة لوحة رائعة عبرت بكل براعة

حفظ الله موهبيتك الجميلة وجزاكِ الله خيرا

لحُسن تعاونك ونُبل لفتاتك

مع تحيتـــى





أخى الفاضل المايسترو

محمد سعيد

كل ابجديات حرفى لا تسعنى كى اصف مدى أعجابى

بحروفك ورقتها وصدقها وهذا ما يميزها

تلك المساحة النقية التى تغلف مشاعرنا حين ملامسة حرفك

بوركت حروفك أخى ودام ألق إبداعك ورقى ترنيمك

بأنتظار كل نبضات يراعك السامق وحسك الألق

وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

مع تحيتـــــــى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذنا الفاضل / محمد سعيد
> 
> الغالية لولي..
> 
> في انتظار الابداع
> 
> و كل عام و انت بخير
> 
> خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي


 
 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الكريمة / إيمان الشامى 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
وأكيد هننتظر تواجدك الدائم فى الموضوع 
وأيضا رأيك وأنطباعاتك عنه 
كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر، loly_h
> 
> موضوع رائع يستحق القراءة والتدبر فيه فى هذا الشهر الكريم
> 
> خصوصا انه من كلمات شاعرنا المتمكن محمد سعيد
> 
> ومن اخراج فنانتنا المبدعة لولى
> 
> فى انتظار المتعة والاستفادة إن شاء الله


أسعد الله أوقاتك بالخير سماء 
ودام مرورك الراقى وروحك الطيبه 
وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يوفقنى فى
ان يكون الموضوع عند حُسن ظنكم
ولا شك ان فنانة ابناء مصر / لولى 
أضافت له الكثير بلمساتها الفنية الرائعة 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الفنانة الجمية* 
> *لولى*
> 
> *استاذى المتألق المايسترو*
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *الله الله على الجمال*
> *حقيقى عمل رائع بيد الفنانه لولى* 
> *وإبداع الشاعر الفنان*
> *محمد سعيد* 
> ...


 ولا تكمل الصورة من غير الشحرورة  :y: 
كل سنه وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة اختى الغاليه 
اعاد الله عليك رمضان مرات ومرات بالخير واليمن والبركات
اشكرك من القلب على روحك الطيبه وحرفك الجميل 
وأضم صوتى معك بروعة ورقى لمسات فنانة ابناء مصر القديرة لولى
واتمنى أن يكون الموضوع جدير بمتابعتكم وان يعود بالفائدة علينا جميعا
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *دائما الأبداع من قاعات الابداع* 
> *شاعرنا الجميل أ/ محمد سعيد* 
> *ومصممته المنتدى الرائع لولى* 
> *ننتظر مسابقه أرحنا بها يا بلال بفارغ الصبر*
> *كى نستمتع بمنظمومه الكلمات الجميله التى* 
> *يخطها قلم شاعرنا الجميل أ/ محمد سعيد*
> *اتمنى لكم دائما الخير وللعمل الجميل النجاح* 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا مرحبا بالأخت الجميله توته توتى 
كل سنه وانتِ طيبه وديما ديما متجمعين فى شهر الخير 
اشكرك اختى الرائعة على حضورك واتمنى بالفعل متابعتك معنا 
فى هذه الايام الطيبه المباركة ولا تنسينا من صالح دعائك 
وأرجوا ان تبلغى تحياتى الحااااارة للوالد الكريم
حفظكم الله ودمتم برقى 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## معزوز عامر

21\8\1969   في هذا اليوم تم الاعتداء على المسجد الاقصى الشريف من قبل الصهاينه فهاهو رمضان قد حل على الامه والمسجد الاقصى يندي فهل من مجيب اين انت يا صلاح الدين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حينما تجتمع رقة الكلمات وروعة الابداع 
> 
> لا نجد من الكلمات ما تصف هذا الجمال 
> 
> بل نرشف من هذا السلسبيل الراقى 
> 
> الذى ينساب على هذه الصفحات 
> 
> اخى الحبيب
> ...


 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب / نــــادر 
ودامت إطلالتك أنقى من الندى وأبهى من الورود والرياحين
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة اخى الحبيب 
وأعاد عليك والاسرة الكريمة هذه الايام الطيبه المباركة بالخير والبركات
اشكرك على مشاعرك الصادقه واضم صوتى معك بالشكر والثناء
لفنانة ابناء مصر الرائعة لولى
حفظك الله ودمت برقيك المعهود
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انه حقا لقاء السحاب

مبدعة المنتدى الأولى  

و فارس الكلمة العملاق

اعاد الله عليكم و علينا الايام الكريمة باليمن و البركات

----------


## صفحات العمر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*

**


*إسمحولى أن استهل كلماتى بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان*

*لأخى طيب القول والفعل* 

*محمد سعيـــــــد*

*على شرف إشراكى وطرح*

*ترنيماته النقية*

*جزاك الله خير الدارين أخى الفاضل*

*وجعل موضوعك فى ميزان أعمالك الصالحـــة*

*وكل عام وأنت دائما وأبداً الى الله أقرب ...*





*وعليكِ سلام الله ورحمتة الله بركاته*

**


*فنانة منتدى أبناء مصر القديرة*
*لـــولى* 
*أشكرك من القلب على جهدك الملموس* 
*ولمساتك الفنية الغنية برقة ورقى الذوق*
*وأدعوا الله عز وجل يجعلها فى صحيفة حسناتك*
*وان يجمعنا* *بالخير وعلى الخير* 
*وكل عام وأنت دائما وأبداً الى الله أقرب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الرائعة صاحبة الأنامل الذهبية
> المُبدعة لولى
> 
> ما أجمل هذا الألق الساحر بتلك اللمسات
> 
> الفنية المبدعة لوحة رائعة عبرت بكل براعة
> 
> حفظ الله موهبيتك الجميلة وجزاكِ الله خيرا
> 
> ...


أختى الغالية / قيثــــارة
أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير يا صاحبة الرقى والذوق الرفيع 
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أشكرك على حرفك الذى يضىء حيثما كان 
وأحييك على ثنائك المستحق للمبدعة القديرة لولى 
وأتمنى أن أكون دائما عند ظنكم الطيب 
وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يبلغنا رمضان 
وان يرزقنا الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار
حفظكم الله ودمتم نعم الصحبة 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 21\8\1969 في هذا اليوم تم الاعتداء على المسجد الاقصى الشريف من قبل الصهاينه فهاهو رمضان قد حل على الامه والمسجد الاقصى يندي فهل من مجيب اين انت يا صلاح الدين


 أمة الاسلام منتصره بوعد الله 
وإذا صارت لنا صله حقيقية مع الله عز وجل 
سيرزقنا بأكثر من صلاح الدين 
أشكرك اخى معزوز على مداختلك واتمنى متابعتك للموضوع 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انه حقا لقاء السحاب 
> مبدعة المنتدى الأولى  
> و فارس الكلمة العملاق 
> 
> اعاد الله عليكم و علينا الايام الكريمة باليمن و البركات


 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب / ليدر 
أشكرك من القلب على حضورك البهى 
وحرفك العذب وأتمنى ان أكون دوما عند ظنكم الطيب
وتقدير مستحق لفنانة ابناء مصر الرائعة لولى
مبدعة المنتدى الاولى
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## لمسه

الغاليه  استاذه لولى ::h::  الغالى استاذ سعيد :good: 

اسمحو لى انى بعثرت حروفى على متصفحكم

اعجز على ان اجد كلمات اقولها او اعبر 

بها عن روعة اللقاء  :Robot: 

طوبى له من قلم ينثر الود ونفحات جورى وياسمين

دمتم لنا ودام هذا العطاء الرائع

دمتم بكل روعه ابداع 

وبكل الحب  :1: 

سجلو اعجابى :1:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الغاليه استاذه لولى الغالى استاذ سعيد 
> اسمحو لى انى بعثرت حروفى على متصفحكم 
> اعجز على ان اجد كلمات اقولها او اعبر  
> بها عن روعة اللقاء  
> طوبى له من قلم ينثر الود ونفحات جورى وياسمين 
> دمتم لنا ودام هذا العطاء الرائع 
> دمتم بكل روعه ابداع  
> وبكل الحب  
> 
> سجلو اعجابى


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الغالية / لمسه
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة
الدنيا نورت يا فندم  :1: 
اشكرك على حضورك واتمنى متابعتك بإذن الله  
وأضم صوتى معك بروعة فنانة ابناء مصر الاولى / لولى
واتمنى ان يعود الموضوع علينا جميعا بالنفع 
حفظك الله ودمتِ برقى 
لك اجمل باقة زنابق وجورى 
وخالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

الله أكبر

من براح الكعبه صوتك كان أدان

رج أبراج الجهاله 

لما نور الحق بان

مش بلونك او بجنسك

أو بمالك أو بإسمك

لأ بحب الله فى قلبك

الإله حبَّك وصان

كنت يا غالى المناره

زى ما كنت الأدان

فوق جدار الكعبه كبَّر

خلَّى دنيتنا أمان

----------


## قلب مصر

الله أكبر 
ما أجمل الراحة التي ننالها ونحن نقرأ هذه الأبيات الإيمانية
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز صفحات العمر وبارك في مبدعتنا الراقية لولي على تصميماتها الرائعة
كل عام وأنتم بخير أعاد الله عليكم الشهر الفضيل وأنتم في أفضل حال بإذن الله
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

تنادينى

تنادينى وقلبى يدق

أرد عليك

أقول لبيك

وأسابق خطوتى لما

تاخدنى إليك

وأحكيلك على اللى عندى

وافضل أقول

وأشكيلك من اللى قلبى

 بيه مشغول

وتسمعنى

تطمنى

ألاقى قلبى بكلامك

هدى على طول


وأرجع تانى أستنى

لما.........

تنادينى وأرد عليك

وأجرى إليك

وألاقى عمرى متعلق

مابين دعوة أجاوبها

وبين دعوة...

أستناها

واطلبها

وبين دعوة...

فيها تنادينى وأرد عليك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله أكبر
> 
> 
> من براح الكعبه صوتك كان أدان 
> رج أبراج الجهاله  
> لما نور الحق بان 
> مش بلونك او بجنسك 
> أو بمالك أو بإسمك 
> لأ بحب الله فى قلبك 
> ...


إضافه راااااااااااااائعة وحضور فاق الجمال 
حبيب قلبى الشاعر الكبير / يحيى زكريا بكرى 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
وسأنتظر دوما تواصلك البديع مع الموضوع
حفظك الله ودامت إطلالتك ضوء وعطر 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله أكبر 
> ما أجمل الراحة التي ننالها ونحن نقرأ هذه الأبيات الإيمانية
> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز صفحات العمر وبارك في مبدعتنا الراقية لولي على تصميماتها الرائعة
> كل عام وأنتم بخير أعاد الله عليكم الشهر الفضيل وأنتم في أفضل حال بإذن الله


 وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة أختى الراقية / قلب مصر  :f2: 
أشكرك على حضورك الذى أضاء الموضوع وأسعدنا جدا
وأتمنى متابعتك وتقييمك لباقى نصوص ارحنا بها يا بلال
حفظك الله وأعاد عليكِ وعلى أسرتك الكريمة
هذه الأيام الطيبة المباركة بالخير والبركات
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تنادينى 
> تنادينى وقلبى يدق 
> أرد عليك 
> أقول لبيك 
> وأسابق خطوتى لما 
> تاخدنى إليك 
> وأحكيلك على اللى عندى 
> وافضل أقول 
> وأشكيلك من اللى قلبى 
> ...


 وهكذا يكون الخطاب الحسى الرقيق 
صلة هى 
ولكنها أى صله 
إنها بمالك الملك 
قبوم السموات والأرض وما فيهن
ورحمن السموات والأرض ورحيمها 
لله ما أبهاك سماء 
وما أشف بوحك 
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة والرضا بالله
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

حِبِّ الله 

يا عبدالله

تلقى فى حبه أحلى حياه


حِبِّ الله واتوضى وصلى

خللى خشوعك طاغى تمللى

إحكى لربك كل شقاك

رح تلاقيه دايما وياك

إوعى شيطانك يلعب بيك

يدخل قلبك وينسيك

إن صلاتك فرض عليك

استغفر والعن إبليس

لجل تكون فى الجنه عريس

ويا الهادى أمَام الحوض

إدعى لنا نُحْشَر وياه


حِبِّ الله 

يا عبدالله

تلقى فى حبه احلى حياه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حِبِّ الله 
> 
> يا عبدالله 
> تلقى فى حبه أحلى حياه 
> 
> حِبِّ الله واتوضى وصلى 
> خللى خشوعك طاغى تمللى 
> إحكى لربك كل شقاك 
> رح تلاقيه دايما وياك 
> ...


و هكذا 
تدوّن القلوب الطيبه الصادقه ملاحظاتها الحسيه 
ومع تفاصيل  الصله بالله عز وجل
تتذوق طعم الراحة والطمأنينة والسكينة 
حبيب قلبى الشاعر الشاعر / يحيى ذكريا بكرى 
وإطلالات تصنع هنا بعضا من جمال روحك 
حفظك الله ودمت برقى وروعه 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## loly_h

*الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل ...

إيمان الشامى

سماء

الشحرورة

totatoty

إسكندرانى

قيثـــــــارة

معزوز عامر

a_leader

لمسة

كم هو جميل مروركم الكريم وثنائكم الرقيق

الذى زادنى شرفا وتكريما بوجود لمساتكم وتعليقاتكم الجميلة

اشكر لكم رقة تواجدكم 

كل عام والرحمـــة رفيقـــة ممشاكــــــم 

ولكم منى ارق واجمل تحية...*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ياللى قلبك و ف أدان الفجر فاق

قام ولبَّى باشتياق

كل نقطه من وضوءك تمحى ذنب

قوم وكبر 

قول يارب

فجرنا مفيهوش رياء

فجرنا مع شهر صوم

عمره ما يرضى بنوم

اوعى يتقل مره جفنك

ولا ابليسك يغشك

مهما يبقى الكفر طاغى

فجرنا هو الرجاء

----------


## M!sS Roro

مبــــــــــدعه يــآآ لولي .. ماشاء الله .. بجد انا دخلت منتديات كتيره بس ما شفتش زي تصميماتك في المواضيع .. والى الامام يا لولي ومزيدا من التقدم .. ,,  :f2: 

صفحــآت العمـر .. ,, 
 مش عارفه اقول ايه .. كل الي هاقدر اقوله .. جزاك الله خير ..  :f2: 


ورمضــآآن كريم عليكم كلكم .. 

تقبـلو مروري .. ريم ..

----------


## سمـاء

ف الفجر يصحى الكون

على صوت جميل هادى

من جوة قلب السكون

بأدانه بينادى

وقلوبنا تصحى.. تقوم

تنفض بقايا من نوم

بالشكر تبدأ اليوم

فاليوم يكون نادى


يارب ليلك فارقنا

ونهارك هالل علينا

اكتبلنا الخير ف يومنا

قادر من شره تكفينا

نشهد بإنك خالقنا

مانن بخيرك علينا

نشهد بإنه حبيبنا

محمد رسولنا ونبينا



محمد سعيد

كلمات لا تقل عن المعنى تألقا...

خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياللى قلبك و ف أدان الفجر فاق
> 
> قام ولبَّى باشتياق 
> كل نقطه من وضوءك تمحى ذنب 
> قوم وكبر  
> قول يارب 
> فجرنا مفيهوش رياء 
> فجرنا مع شهر صوم 
> عمره ما يرضى بنوم 
> ...


فيض عذب 
ونصائع صبغها الشعر بصبغته الحسيه ونبضه المهموم
فبدت كنسمات الفجر 
حبيب قلبى الشاعر النقى / يحيى زكريا بكرى
الله على حضورك الذى أثرى الموضوع وزاده جمالا 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ف الفجر يصحى الكون 
> على صوت جميل هادى 
> من جوة قلب السكون 
> بأدانه بينادى 
> وقلوبنا تصحى.. تقوم 
> تنفض بقايا من نوم 
> بالشكر تبدأ اليوم 
> فاليوم يكون نادى 
> 
> ...


وعلى أثر رشرشات الندى تستفيق براعم الورود 
شاهدة على عظمة خالق هذا الكون 
ومرددة مع العصافير أذكار الصباح
وعلى أثر الحرف الصادق 
تستفيق المشاعر وتجتهد فى الرجاء
سماء 
كونى هنا دائما 
فلحضورك روعة الصبح وبهاء النهار 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

لما سمعت نداه

فى الفجر نادانى

قلبى سبح فى مداه

من فضله ورانى

الليل اهو مروح

والصبح بيشقشق

والطير وقام يكدح

فى الصبح يسترزق

والورد فى البستان

صحصح على الافنان

آيات ورا آيات

يا رافع السموات

فى الفجر بنعيشها

للقلب زاد والعين

والروح بتنعشها

بتقوللى يا غفلان

ممنوع تنام تانى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

فكرة رائعة كعادتك اخي العزيز .. *محمد*

بارك الله لنا فيك .. وفي أفكارك الرائعة
وانتظر منك تنفيذ رائع بروعة الفكرة
واخراج ابداعي من اختنا الغالية *لولي*

كل عام والجميع بخير ..  :f2: 

ودوماً تجمعنا موضوعات شيقة .. في أيام مباركة

رمضان كريم ،،، :f2:

----------


## Jiena

يامسجدي يامسجدي *** ياملتقى الصفاه


ياملتقى الاحبه *** ياملتقى الصفاه

فيه قد اجتمعنا *** بحبنا في الله

يغفر لنا خطانا *** ونفوز برضاه

فيه جميعا نهتف *** نقول يا الــــلــــــــــــــــــه

افتح لي باب الرحمه *** وابعد عني الطغاه

ياخالق السماء *** والارض والبحار

ياواهب الحياه *** للطير والاشجار 

تسبح بالغداة *** سبــــــــــــــحن الله

بقـــــــــــوة بقـــــــــــــــــوة

ترفرف الطيور *** على الشجر تقول

خلقت يا انسان *** للذكر لا تــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــام

خلقت يا انسان *** للذكر لا تــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــام


للذكر لا تــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــام


ابدأ يوم بذكر *** وانهيه بكل شكر 


**********************************

ارحنا بها بلال واصبحنا بخير حال 

سلمت على المقال .. فيه خير الخصال

----------


## فراشة

الله عليك ياأستاذ محمد
فعلا استمتعت بتواجدى فى صفحتك
بكلماتك الرائعة ومشاعرك الإيمانية العالية
وبمشاركات الشعراء اللى تفاعلوا مع أشعارك 
لكم منى كل التحية و التقدير

كل عام وانتم بخير


فراشة

----------


## فراشة

الغالية لولى

مجهود كبير وذوق عالى فى التصميم والألوان 

وخلفية رائعة ومناسبة لإبداع الشاعر أستاذ محمد


تسلم أيدك

كل سنة وإنت طيبة



فراشة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لما سمعت نداه
> 
> فى الفجر نادانى 
> قلبى سبح فى مداه 
> من فضله ورانى 
> الليل اهو مروح 
> والصبح بيشقشق 
> والطير وقام يكدح 
> فى الصبح يسترزق 
> ...


* أيوه يا شاعر تمام* 
*ممنوع ننام تانى* 
*دا الفجر بستان ضيا*
*نسماته ربانى*
*بتهز نبض القلوب* 
*وتصحى وجدانى* 


معندكش فكرة يا يحيى انا سعيد قد إيه 
بوجودك وتواصلك الذى فاق فى احيان كثيرة نصوص العمل 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويسعدك ياااااااااارب 
وينفعنى وإياكم بهذا العمل الخالص لله عز وجل
وكل عام وانت أجمل 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يامسجدي يامسجدي *** ياملتقى الصفاه
> 
> 
> ياملتقى الاحبه *** ياملتقى الصفاه 
> فيه قد اجتمعنا *** بحبنا في الله 
> يغفر لنا خطانا *** ونفوز برضاه 
> فيه جميعا نهتف *** نقول يا الــــلــــــــــــــــــه 
> افتح لي باب الرحمه *** وابعد عني الطغاه 
> ياخالق السماء *** والارض والبحار 
> ...


 سلمك الله من كل سوء Jiena
على هذه الإضافه الشديدة العذوبة والجمال 
ونفعنا جميعاً بتذكرة تهز القلوب وتلامس الوجدان
فليس هناك أروع ولا أجمل من ذكر الرحمن 
فى رمضان وغير رمضان
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله عليك ياأستاذ محمد
> فعلا استمتعت بتواجدى فى صفحتك
> بكلماتك الرائعة ومشاعرك الإيمانية العالية
> وبمشاركات الشعراء اللى تفاعلوا مع أشعارك 
> لكم منى كل التحية التقدير 
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> 
> فراشة


متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه أختى الغالية / فراشه 
وأعاد عليكِ هذة الأيام الطيبة المباركة وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
أشكرك على حضورك البهى وإطرائك السخى
وأتمنى تواجدك الدائم معنا فى أرحنا بها يا بلال
وأضم صوتى معك بروعة ورقى التواصلات فى هذا العمل 
أسال الله عز وجل ان يقبله خالصا لوجهة الكريم 
وأن ينفعنا جميعا به
تقديرى لك بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مبــــــــــدعه يــآآ لولي .. ماشاء الله .. بجد انا دخلت منتديات كتيره بس ما شفتش زي تصميماتك في المواضيع .. والى الامام يا لولي ومزيدا من التقدم .. ,, 
> 
> صفحــآت العمـر .. ,, 
> مش عارفه اقول ايه .. كل الي هاقدر اقوله .. جزاك الله خير ..  
> 
> ورمضــآآن كريم عليكم كلكم ..  
> 
> تقبـلو مروري .. ريم ..


 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الكريمة ريم :f2: 
أشكرك على مرورك المجمل بأجمل الورود وأعذب الكلمات
واتمنى أن يليق الموضوع بمطالعتكم 
وأن ينفعنا جميعا بمقصده 
وأضم صوتى معك بروعة وتفرد تصميمات 
فنانة ابناء مصر لولى :f2: 
وكل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فكرة رائعة كعادتك اخي العزيز .. *محمد*
> 
> بارك الله لنا فيك .. وفي أفكارك الرائعة
> وانتظر منك تنفيذ رائع بروعة الفكرة
> واخراج ابداعي من اختنا الغالية *لولي*
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير .. 
> 
> ودوماً تجمعنا موضوعات شيقة .. في أيام مباركة
> ...


 هل هلالك شهر مبارك 
اخيرا يا أبو على  :hey: 
فينك يا جميل 
كل سنه وانت طيب يا حسن 
اعاد الله عليك وعلى اسرتك الجميلة
 هذه الايام المباركة بالخير واليمن والبركات
أسعدنى جدااااا وجودك واتمنى الا تحرمنا منه ابدا
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الغالية لولى 
> مجهود كبير وذوق عالى فى التصميم والألوان  
> وخلفية رائعة ومناسبة لإبداع الشاعر أستاذ محمد 
> 
> تسلم أيدك 
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة 
>  
> فراشة


 وانت بكل الخير والسعادة فراشة  :f2: 
صدقت أحرفك تماما 
فى الثناء على ابداعات فنانة ابناء مصر لولى 
أسعدك الله ودامت إطلالتك عطر وضوء
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الله على أحلى كلمات يا أستاذ محمد 
بارك الله فيك جدا 
انا من اول يوم بدور على المشاركات دى وكنت زعلانه 
انى مش لاقياها بتوه فى المشاركات 
بس بجد لما لقتها وجدت كلمات من نور 
جزاك الله كل الخير على حروف النور 
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك 
سلام حضرتك وصل والوالد بيسلم على حضرتك 
وبيقولك كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير دايما يارب

----------


## nour2005

ألله أكبر ما شاء الله 

نفحات إيمانية رائعة 

جعلت القلوب منتشية

وكلمات أتت بالفعل مؤثرة

أستاذي الكريم محمد سعيد

دمت موفقاً لكل خير

ومتألقاً في سماء الشعر 

تقبل خالص التحية مني.

 :Ward703: 

مبدعة أبناء مصر المتألقة دوماً

لولي

لم أجد لإبداعك مثيل ولا حدود

إخراجك وتنسيقاتك للموضوع 

في غاية التألق والرقيّ

دمتِ أختي الحبيبة 

متميّزة معطاء .

 :Ward703: 

كل عام وأنتما بألف خير 

ودمتما في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته.

----------


## سمـاء

الفجر مستنى ف سكة كل مسجد

واللى ماشى ف سكته عنه مايبعد



بيلم نوره من جموع المؤمنين

لما يلاقيهم للصلاه جايين

والوضوء للضوء يزين

نجوم ونورهم ع الجبين



ويجمع الفجر لضياه

نور الايمان اللى لقاه

ف قلوب بتفتح للحياة

قلوبها ف الفجر وضحاه

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

تسعين دقيقة هَنَا

مع ربنا الخلاق




ساعة صفا للروح

بتبوح وتتكلم

والكون كتاب مفتوح

نقرا ونتعلم

أنهار ورا أنهار

مين اللى جاريها

والارض والأوتاد

مين اللى بانيها

والنفس والأكوان

مين اللى راعيها

تسعين دقيقة هَنَا

مع ربنا الخلاق

اللحظه تسوى سنه

واحنا ف صفا ورواء

والأجر عَرَفَه ومِنَى

يا فرحة العشاق

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*المبدعة لولى 

المبدع محمد سعيد 

ما أجملكما وأنتما تحلقان معاً لرسم مثل تلك اللوحات الفنية الغاية فى الروعة مضموناً وشكلاً 

شعرت براحة نفسية كبيرة وأنا اتابع ترنيمات استاذنا الجميل / محمد سعيد 

وسأكون متابع إن شاء الله دائم هنا 

بارك الله فيكما وللأمام دائماً 

أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأن محمد رسول الله* 
أحد أحد 
حتى الحجر قلبه حجر 
وبلال من تحته بينجلد 
ماقلش اه 
ولا ضعف فيه الإيمان ولا حتى تاه 
أحد أحد 
نجاه الهه من الحجر ومن العذاب 
نجاه وقام قال الادان  
محى من قلوب كتير ضباب 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر* 
قوم نجى نفسك ماعذاب 
وإشهد بأن الرب واحد 
فى الأخره حايجيك الحساب 
ولا ينفعك غير الإيمان فى قلب صامد 
إغسل ذنوبك بالدموع 
إركع وأسجد فى خشوع 
خليك تملى شاكر وحامد 
اه يابلال  
نداك يزيل صعب ومحال 
*الله اكبر الله اكبر* 
لبى الندا يإبن أدم 
قوم وكبر 
إحلم تشوف وجه الجليل 
وجه العظيم 
إحلم وخلى الحلم يكبر 
طاوع* نبيك* خير البشر 
طاوعه يزول كل الخطر 
والقلب يعمر 

*الله اكبر الله اكبر* 

--------------------

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> الله على أحلى كلمات يا أستاذ محمد 
> بارك الله فيك جدا 
> انا من اول يوم بدور على المشاركات دى وكنت زعلانه 
> انى مش لاقياها بتوه فى المشاركات 
> بس بجد لما لقتها وجدت كلمات من نور 
> جزاك الله كل الخير على حروف النور 
> وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعدك الله فى الدارين أختى الجميلة توتى توته
بالفعل قمت بالامس بدمج الموضوعين بعدما لاحظت
أن هناك لبس فى الردود ما بين الموضوعين 
فالأول كان اعلان عن الموضوع والثانى كان للنصوص واللوحات
والحمد لله أننى تداركت الامر 
كى تصل رسالتى والأخت الراقية لولى إليكم دون عناء 
أشكرك على حروفك الطيبه وأشكرك أكثر على 
توصيل التحية للوالد الكريم التى شرفت بلقائه وسعدت جدا به
حفظكم الله من كل سوء 
واعاد عليكم هذه الأيام الطيبه باليمن والبركات 
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألله أكبر ما شاء الله 
> 
> نفحات إيمانية رائعة 
> 
> جعلت القلوب منتشية
> 
> وكلمات أتت بالفعل مؤثرة
> 
> أستاذي الكريم محمد سعيد
> ...


 أدامك الله بكل الخير والسعادة أختى الغالية نور 
وكل عام وأنتِ فى أتم صحه وأسعد حال
أسعدنى حضورك جدا وثنائك على العمل الذى 
بدا اجمل وأجمل بلمسات الأخت لولى الفنية الرائعه
جمعنا الله وإياكم دائما على الخير وبالخير 
ودمتم نِعم الصحبه
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الفجر مستنى ف سكة كل مسجد 
> واللى ماشى ف سكته عنه مايبعد
> 
> بيلم نوره من جموع المؤمنين 
> لما يلاقيهم للصلاه جايين 
> والوضوء للضوء يزين 
> نجوم ونورهم ع الجبين 
> ويجمع الفجر لضياه 
> نور الايمان اللى لقاه 
> ...


 
الله عليها الحروف لما تكون م القلب
تسرد معانى الإيمان ومكنونات الحب 
الله عليه النسيم كما غنوتك شاعر 
بيحسنا ع الحياه ويا الإله بالقُرب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تسعين دقيقة هَنَا
> 
> مع ربنا الخلاق 
> 
> 
> 
> ساعة صفا للروح 
> بتبوح وتتكلم 
> والكون كتاب مفتوح 
> ...


ودائما 
حاضرا قلبا وروحا فى صميم الفكرة 
وشاعرا حد الدهشه بأدق تفاصيلها
بقولك إيه يا عمنا  :Biggrin: 
بذمتك انت مش ملاحظ القاعه نورت قد أيه 
من ساعة ما رجعتها 
أسعدك الله ودمت نقيا جميلا 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المبدعة لولى* 
> 
> *المبدع محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *ما أجملكما وأنتما تحلقان معاً لرسم مثل تلك اللوحات الفنية الغاية فى الروعة مضموناً وشكلاً* 
> 
> *شعرت براحة نفسية كبيرة وأنا اتابع ترنيمات استاذنا الجميل / محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *وسأكون متابع إن شاء الله دائم هنا* 
> ...


 اسعدك الله وبارك فى عمرك أخى الجميل ماجد :f: 
أشكرك على حضورك وكلماتك الطيبه
وأضم صورتى معك بالثناء على تصميمات الرائعة لولى 
التى تستحق بالفعل كل تقدير
بإنتظارك هنا دائما فى ايام هذا الشهر الفضيل 
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأن محمد رسول الله*
> 
> أحد أحد 
> حتى الحجر قلبه حجر 
> وبلال من تحته بينجلد 
> ماقلش اه 
> ولا ضعف فيه الإيمان ولا حتى تاه 
> أحد أحد 
> نجاه الهه من الحجر ومن العذاب 
> ...


مرحى بالشفافية والصدق
 مرحى بالجمال
حبيب قلبى وجدى محمود 
وتواجد متميز كما عهدتك دوما 
بسخاء حرفك ونقاء ملامحه
كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
اعاد الله عليك هذه الايام الطيبه 
بالخير واليمن والبركة
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل
المايسترو محمد سعيد
صفحات العمر المشرقة

تابعت ترنيمات حسك المرهف
بكل ما جادت به نبضات يراعك السامق
فهالنى كم الجمال والألق بالموضوع وبكل مرة أحاول الرد
لا أجد من ابجديتى ما يليق بشخصك النبيل
من وصف وأعجاب بترنيماتك الشجية
ولكنى أحاول جاهدة ان أعبر بحرفى المتواضع
عن هذا الجهد القيم بكل ما فيه وأجمل شيئ أنك لم تقع
أخى فريسة الوعظ المباشر البعيد عن خط الرمز الجمالى
سلمت أناملك وبورك حرف الرشيق
فهذا دوما هو المايسترو محمد سعيد

أختى الرقيقة لولى

تحية ممزوجة بإعجاب شديد لتلك التصميمات
الأكثر من مُبدعة لفنانه متميزة
ذات حس رائع وأنامل ذهبية
تحيتى لهذا الفن الطيع بين أناملك وجهدك
الأكثر من لوحة رائعة الحضور وطاغية الجمال

تضافر رائع بين الصورة والحرف والمشاعر



مع بالغ تحيتـــــــى*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

وانت فى صلاة الضهر

ناجى الإله ربك

احكى وقول شكواك

تلقى الاله ساعدك

خللى القنوت يغشاك

وافرد اليه يدك

يارب دى حكمتك

آجى الحياه عبدك

قبلك ماكان فيه شيئ

لا شيئ يكون بعدك

ماسك حدود الكون

ما حد بحدك

شايف جميع خلقك

ما عين تجيب حدك

ارحمنى يا رحمن

واغنينى من عندك

ما تذلنى لانسان

ايمانى لك وحدك

العز فى قربك

والذل فى بُعْدَكْ

ما تردنى مكروب

مين يحتمل صدك

----------


## سمـاء

ف عز وقت الانشغال

نسـمع " الله أكبر"

نقوم نلبى ف الحال

ولا لحـظـة نتأخـر



نغسـل مشـاغـلنا

واحـنا بنتوضـى

وجـماعة تجـمعنا

وقلوب على نبضة



الشمس وسط السما

ولهـيبهـا كـاوينا

حـرانين إنما...

رحنا.... وصـلينا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الفاضل*
> *المايسترو محمد سعيد*
> *صفحات العمر المشرقة* 
> *تابعت ترنيمات حسك المرهف*
> *بكل ما جادت به نبضات يراعك السامق*
> *فهالنى كم الجمال والألق بالموضوع وبكل مرة أحاول الرد*
> *لا أجد من ابجديتى ما يليق بشخصك النبيل*
> *من وصف وأعجاب بترنيماتك الشجية*
> *ولكنى أحاول جاهدة ان أعبر بحرفى المتواضع*
> ...



 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الغالية / قيثارة  :f2: 
أشكرك يا صاحبة الذوق الرفيع  على حضورك المضىء
وأحرفك الواعيه وبكل الصدق كنت احمل على عاتقى 
عبء الهروب من دور الواعظ فدورى هنا شاعرا 
وحرصت كل الحرص ان يكون الخطاب هكذا 
واليوم فقط أطمئننت جدا من خلال مداخلتك الشفيفه
واسمحى لى ان اضم صوتى معك على روعة ورقى 
تصميمات الفنانه المبدعة لولى 
التى اضافت للعمل الكثير والكثير
من اللمسات الحسيه الساحرة
أسعدكم الله ودمتم لى نعم الصحبه
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وانت فى صلاة الضهر
> 
> ناجى الإله ربك 
> احكى وقول شكواك 
> تلقى الاله ساعدك 
> خللى القنوت يغشاك 
> وافرد اليه يدك 
> يارب دى حكمتك 
> آجى الحياه عبدك 
> ...


 وقلبى يا رب بيحبك
وعارف قد إيه إنك 
عظيم وكريم
وعارف إنك الخالق 
غفور ورحيم
فجيت بابك
سجدت يا رب ف رحابك
وطلعت فى السكون اهه
بتعكس ضعف تقصيرى
وجادت بالدموع عينى
تقول حبك ف شرايينى 
بيغلبنى 
وبيجبنى على بابك
فسامح عبدك المسكين
وأقبلنى من التايبن

أخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا بكرى 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل هذا البوح الصادق 
فى صحيفة حسناتك 
وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء على إضافاتك الثريه
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ف عز وقت الانشغال
> 
> نسـمع " الله أكبر" 
> نقوم نلبى ف الحال 
> ولا لحـظـة نتأخـر 
> 
> 
> نغسـل مشـاغـلنا 
> واحـنا بنتوضـى 
> ...


 وقلنا من قلبنا 
عن كل شىء همنا 
وطالبنا غفرانك
يا رب يسر لنا
وقت الأدان ديما 
نكون على بابك

بارك الله فيك سماء 
ودام حضورك هنا 
مساحات من الصدق والنقاء
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## وجدى محمود

*عماد الدين* 

*ومن غيرها*  

*إيمانك فين* 

*داصومك* 
*بس للمولى* 

*وعشان تِصبح* 
*من الصالحين* 

*تقوم تجرى*  

*وتلحق فرضه وجماعه* 

*دا ربك عمره مايبارك*  

*فى رزق يجيك* 

*بدون طاعه* 

*سمعت المولى بينادى* 

*يناسى ميعاد* 
*فى يوم ساعه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

كلما   قرات هذا الموضوع 
وشاهدت تصميمات المبدعة لولى
 وتمتعت بمشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء 
زاد شوقى اكثر لكل كلمة وكل حرف نقش على هذه الصفحات 



شكرا لك اخى العزيز
 محمد سعيد 
على هذا التجمع الرائع الممتع الشجى

شكرا لك اختى العزيزة 
لولى 
على ابداعك اللامتناهى 
ربنا يبارك لك فى موهبتك وعطاءك 



تحية تقدير وامتنان لكل من وضع كلمة امتعنا بها 

الاستاذ الفاضل يحيى زكريا 
الاخت العزيزة سماء 
اخى العزيز وجدى محمود 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## القواس

*تسجيل حضور لأول مره في القاعه
رغم مرور أكثر من عام هنا
على موضوع من أروع الموضوعات
تحياتي العطره*

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

هو الرسول العظيم

من غيره يهدينا

هو الإله الكريم

من غيره يدِّينا

مهما رَضَاك وادّاك

برضو خزاينه كتير

إخشع اليه فى صلاك

يعطيك بدون تأخير

وان أخَّرُه فى دنياك

فى الآخره تلقاه خير

إوعى يا صاحبى هواك

ياخدك تضل السير

سبحانه من أنشاك

واحد أحد وقدير

هو إله الكون 

رازقك ورازق طير

فاكرك وما بينساك

مهما نسيت يا أمير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وعشان تِصبح* 
> *من الصالحين* 
> 
> *تقوم تجرى*  
> 
> *وتلحق فرضه وجماعه* 
> 
> *دا ربك عمره مايبارك*  
> 
> ...




الله على روعة وعمق الصورة يا وجدى :BRAWA:  
الله الله الله
فاكهه طيبه الطعم والرائحة
وهكذا الشعر 
خطاب يلامس الوجدان بهدوء النسيم
اسعدك الله ايها النقى 
ودمت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كلما قرات هذا الموضوع 
> وشاهدت تصميمات المبدعة لولى
> وتمتعت بمشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء 
> زاد شوقى اكثر لكل كلمة وكل حرف نقش على هذه الصفحات 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا لك اخى العزيز
>  محمد سعيد 
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أخى الحبيب / نــادر 
ودامت إطلالتك التى تعكس رقيا وجمالا يسكنك
ولا شك ان إضافات المبدعه لولى للعمل 
كانت على نحو مبهر 
أشكرك من القلب اخى الحبيب
وأسأل الله عز وجل 
ان يجمعنا على الخير وبالخير فى أيامه المباركات
وكل عام وكل ابناء مصر عنونا للتميز
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *تسجيل حضور لأول مره في القاعه*
> 
> *رغم مرور أكثر من عام هنا*
> *على موضوع من أروع الموضوعات*
> 
> *تحياتي العطره*


مرحبا بك أخى الكريم القواس 
شرفنى حضورك وثنائك الطيب
واتمنى متابعتك 
حفظك الله ودمت بكل الخير 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هو الرسول العظيم
> 
> من غيره يهدينا 
> هو الإله الكريم 
> من غيره يدِّينا 
> مهما رَضَاك وادّاك 
> برضو خزاينه كتير 
> إخشع اليه فى صلاك 
> يعطيك بدون تأخير 
> ...


 

 فتح الله عليك أخى الحبيب / يحيى زكريا 
وشرح صدرك وزادك حبا وطواعية لله ورسوله 
الموضوع منور بيك بجد 
مداخللاتك وتفاعلاتك إضافات مهمه جدا
حفظك الله 
ودمت بشاعرية قلبك ونقائه
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

عسل وخمر ولبن

انهارنا فى جنه

حيطانها فضه ودهب

وارضها حنه

حتلاقى برضو الحور

تسعد وتتهنى

والؤلؤ المنثور

حيفوت عليك مِنَّهْ

كل اللى تتمناه

بس انت تتمنى

تحيا فى نعيم للابد

يارب نوِّلنا

لكن لابد العمل

مش بس نتمنى

----------


## سمـاء

إيه اللى ممكن يشغلك عن ندا ربك

إيه أهم ف دنيتك من تأدية فرضك

ربك ينادى عليك وإيه يكون ردك

غير إنك ترمى الدنيا ورا ضهرك

ويكون مكانك فى الصفوف عارفك

وتثبت بالصلاة على وقتها إنك

بتسعى لأحلى حاجة بيحبها ربك

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الأخ الحبيب والشاعر الجميل محمد سعيد*
*أعترف أنني في رمضان أكون مقلاً بل نادر التواجد داخل أروقة منتدانا الحبيب* *ولكني اليوم جئت ومررت على كل صفحات ومداخلات هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع*
*موضوع تجلت فيه قدرتك بصفتك المايسترو*
*على قيادة أوركسترا رائعه من أقلام مبدعات ومبدعين يزخر بهم منتدانا الرائع* *فكان الناتج تلك السيمفونيه الإيمانيه الممتعه والصادره من قلوب كلها نقاء وصفاء*
*فأهديتمونا أفضل المشاعر وأجمل المعاني*
*هنيئاً لنا كل ماضمه هذا الموضوع بالغ القيمه وعظيم المعنى من سطور تسعى لأن تقرب بيننا وبين الله العلى العظيم في هذا الشهر الكريم ومن خلال الفريضه الأهم في ديننا الحنيف*
*وهنيئاً لك ولكل من شارك بمداخله منظومه أو منثوره كتعبير عن تفاعله مع الهدف الإيماني من وراء هذا الموضوع*
*وهنيئاً لك ولكل مبدعي هذا الموضوع على ماأضفيتموه علينا من نفحات إيمانيه إطمأنت بها قلوبنا وأرتاحت لها عقولنا وتهذبت بها مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا*
*من جديد أكرر شديد إعجابي بتصميمات الفنانه الراقيه* 
*الأخت لولي*
*جزاها الله عنا كل الخير وجعل عملها الرائع هذا* 
*في ميزان حسناتها*
*وتحيه خاصه جداً للرائع* 
*يحيى زكريا* 
*وسعاده لا توصف بعودته من جديد لينير قاعتنا بعبق قلمه الجميل ويفيض علينا من نفحات قلبه العامر بالحب للجميع*
*والشكر والتحيه والتقدير وخالص الإعجاب* 
*للأخت الفاضله* *سماء* 
*والأخ وجدي محمود* 
*والأخ Jiena*
*على تلك الحروف والمعاني النقيه التقيه التي أضفت الشرف على قاعتنا الحبيبه* *وملأتها بالبركه والوقار* 
*في هذا الشهر المبارك العظيم*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال* 
*في هذا الشهر الكريم*
*أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد - صفحات العمر - المايسترو*
*بارك الله فيك و شكراً لك من أعماق القلب*
*مع وعد بالمتابعه والعوده إلى هنا من جديد إن شاء الله* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## سوما

بجد كلمات رائعة ومجهود مميز من الجميع .. :y: 
سلمت يداكم جميعاً . :f: . ورمضان مبارك للجميع .. :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

فى العصر نسمة هوا

مترطبه تهواك

تاخدك تزيد الصله

باللى برحمه رعاك

اتوضى وادخل صلا

تلقى الملايكه هناك

فى حلقه متوصله

حايمه بتستناك

فرحانه مستقبله

مستبشره برؤياك

فى العصر بتقول هلا

يا غالى ايه دعواك

تاخد دعاك يا وله

وتوصله لمولاك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عسل وخمر ولبن
> 
> انهارنا فى جنه 
> حيطانها فضه ودهب 
> وارضها حنه 
> حتلاقى برضو الحور 
> تسعد وتتهنى 
> والؤلؤ المنثور 
> حيفوت عليك مِنَّهْ 
> ...


أخى الحبيب وصديقى الجميل الشاعر يحيى زكريا بكرى
أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنى وإياك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه 
وأن ينفعنا بهذا العمل الخالص لوجهه الكريم 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> إيه اللى ممكن يشغلك عن ندا ربك 
> إيه أهم ف دنيتك من تأدية فرضك 
> ربك ينادى عليك وإيه يكون ردك 
> غير إنك ترمى الدنيا ورا ضهرك 
> ويكون مكانك فى الصفوف عارفك 
> وتثبت بالصلاة على وقتها إنك 
> بتسعى لأحلى حاجة بيحبها ربك


حى على الصلا ه حى على الفلاح 
راح تغتنم لحظتك والبال قوى يرتاااح
الوقت وقت وصال إلحق رضا ربك 
لانه هو الكبير ومعاه صكوك النجاح

سماء
ولايزال الموضوع اقيم واجمل 
مع بوحك الواعى و همساتك الهادئه
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الأخ الحبيب والشاعر الجميل محمد سعيد*
> *أعترف أنني في رمضان أكون مقلاً بل نادر التواجد داخل أروقة منتدانا الحبيب* *ولكني اليوم جئت ومررت على كل صفحات ومداخلات هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع*
> *موضوع تجلت فيه قدرتك بصفتك المايسترو*
> *على قيادة أوركسترا رائعه من أقلام مبدعات ومبدعين يزخر بهم منتدانا الرائع* *فكان الناتج تلك السيمفونيه الإيمانيه الممتعه والصادره من قلوب كلها نقاء وصفاء*
> *فأهديتمونا أفضل المشاعر وأجمل المعاني*
> *هنيئاً لنا كل ماضمه هذا الموضوع بالغ القيمه وعظيم المعنى من سطور تسعى لأن تقرب بيننا وبين الله العلى العظيم في هذا الشهر الكريم ومن خلال الفريضه الأهم في ديننا الحنيف*
> *وهنيئاً لك ولكل من شارك بمداخله منظومه أو منثوره كتعبير عن تفاعله مع الهدف الإيماني من وراء هذا الموضوع*
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وربكاته
أخى وصديقى الصدوق ...
حبيب قلبى شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين 
ومداخله تليق بقلبك النابض بالصدق 
وحسك الأدبى الشفيف
أشكرك من القلب على ثنائك الطيب على العمل 
واشاركك الرأى فى أن تفاعل شاعرات وشعراء قاعتنا الحبيبه 
أضفى على العمل قيمه أكبر 
بالإضافه الى تصميمات الفنانه القديرة لولى 
الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى بتوفيقه عز وجل 
خرج هذا العمل على هذا النحو البديع
اسعدك الله أخى الحبيب وفى انتظار ترنيماتك هنا 
حيثما يتاح لك الوقت 
لنسعد جميعا بإبداعك المتميز 
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بجد كلمات رائعة ومجهود مميز من الجميع ..
> سلمت يداكم جميعاً .. ورمضان مبارك للجميع ..


 بارك الله فيكِ أختى الجميلة ســـوما 
ورزقى الخير كله 
واعاد عليك هذه الايام الطيبه بالخير واليمن والبركه
وكل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فى العصر نسمة هوا 
> مترطبه تهواك 
> تاخدك تزيد الصله 
> باللى برحمه رعاك 
> اتوضى وادخل صلا 
> تلقى الملايكه هناك 
> فى حلقه متوصله 
> حايمه بتستناك 
> فرحانه مستقبله 
> ...


 زادك الله رقى وروعة أخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا 
ولا حرمنا أبدا تواجدك المضىء وكلماتك الصادقه
حفظك الله ودمت كما أنت بهى الطلة رائع البيان
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## سمـاء

ملايكة طالعة ونازلة
يوماتى علينا بتشهد

وتقول لقينا عبادك 
يارب تركع وتسجد

سبحانك بحالنا عالم
من غير ملايكة تأكد

بتباهى بينا الملايكة
طول مااحنا إياك بنعبد

كل اللى داق طعم قربك
ما يقدر ف لحظة يبعد

ف الدنيا يرتاح له باله
ف الآخرة بعدين هيسعد

وعد وقلوبنا تشتاق له
سبحانك الحق اما توعد

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

العصر فى رمضان

له شكل مش معقول

بدخل وانا نشوان

ألقى الطريق موصول

والقى الجميع اخوان

م العادى للمسئول

كله وقف طمعان

يلقى رضا وقبول

يارب يا رحمن

ما تخلى جمع يزول

طب وانت يا غفلان

امتى تفوق للقول

ادخل وصلى العصر

كل المنى حتنول

----------


## عايده العشرى

والعصركان القسم لما بنتفرق
بنوصى بيه بعضنا لحسن ف ليل نغرق
إلا اللى آمن وأصلح وكان من الصابرين
واستوصى خير بالبشر ووقف ف جنب الحق

والعصر آية جمال وصلاتنا الوسطى
مذكوره فى القرآن أحفظها واتوصى
توصل طروف النهار بالليل ف طاعه وخير
وثوابها يوصل لنا ف الاولى والاخرى 

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير
واخيرا وبعد السفر والغياب يحط الرحال على هذه الصفحه المشرقه
فتستبشر نفسى خيرا وتستشرف روحى بركات الشهر الكريم
كل عام والجميع بخير
ولاتفوتنى تهنئه خاصه لاصحاب هذا المكان وهذه الصفحه الجميله من صفحات العمر الاخ العزيز محمد سعيد
والاخت العزيزه الفنانه لولى
تقبل الله من الجميع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ملايكة طالعة ونازلة
> يوماتى علينا بتشهد
> وتقول لقينا عبادك 
> يارب تركع وتسجد
> سبحانك بحالنا عالم
> من غير ملايكة تأكد
> بتباهى بينا الملايكة
> طول مااحنا إياك بنعبد
> كل اللى داق طعم قربك
> ...



إللى داق القُرب عارف قد إيه الله عظيم 
وإللى جرب الوصال فى رحاب رحمن رحيم
إستحاله ف يوم يفرّط ولا يبعد 
عن صراطه المستقيم



الله يا سماء 
من ذاق عرف ومن عرف أغترف 
شرح الله صدرك 
وزادك حبا وطواعية لله ورسوله

----------


## صفحات العمر

> العصر فى رمضان
> 
> له شكل مش معقول 
> بدخل وانا نشوان 
> ألقى الطريق موصول 
> والقى الجميع اخوان 
> م العادى للمسئول 
> كله وقف طمعان 
> يلقى رضا وقبول 
> ...


 الفرض ف جماعه مقبول أكيد مقبول 
على أخشع القلوب بربنا موصول
كرم الإله العظيم ورحمته الواسعه 
كل اللى دخل الجوامع من الرضا هينول


طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنه اخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا 
ودامت إطلالتك ضوء 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والعصركان القسم لما بنتفرق
> 
> بنوصى بيه بعضنا لحسن ف ليل نغرق
> إلا اللى آمن وأصلح وكان من الصابرين
> واستوصى خير بالبشر ووقف ف جنب الحق 
> والعصر آية جمال وصلاتنا الوسطى
> مذكوره فى القرآن أحفظها واتوصى
> توصل طروف النهار بالليل ف طاعه وخير
> وثوابها يوصل لنا ف الاولى والاخرى  
> ...


العصر زى الفجر أجرهم جنه
فيها النعيم والحور نطلب ونتمنى 
يارب يسر لنا وقت النيِدا نلبي
وأقبلنا يا ربنا على قد تقصيرنا




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف حمدله على سلامة وصولك 
أختى الغاليه عايدة العشرى 
وأنضمامك لهذا العمل الذى يسيعد حتما بحرفك الشفيف
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
جعلنا الله وإياك من المقبولين
ورزقنا الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## s.a.r.a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

موضوع بجد اكتر من ان يقال فيه كلمة شكر 

مميز لاابعد الحدود ماشاء الله 

حتى الردود ولا اروع 

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

وتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


تحية ملؤها الود والتقديـــــر إخوتى وأخواتى الأفاضل

على مروركــــــم المشرف وإضافاتكــــــم الثرية

وثنائكــــــم الجميـــــــــل 


يحيى ذكريا

M!sS Roro

سماء

شاعر الرومانسية

jiena

فراشة

totatoty

نور

أهلاوى شديد

وجدى محمود

قيثــــارة

إسكندرانــــى

القواس

عصام علم الديـــــن

ســــــوما

عايدة العشرى

s.a.r.a

بارك الله فيكـــم وجزاكــــم بما لم تره عين

ولم تسمعه أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشــــــر  ...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> موضوع بجد اكتر من ان يقال فيه كلمة شكر  
> مميز لاابعد الحدود ماشاء الله  
> حتى الردود ولا اروع  
> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
> 
> وتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك مثله s.a.r.a
ونفعنا جميعاً بهذا الموضوع 
ورزقنا الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار
وتقبل منا ومنكم الصالحات 
وكل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## s.a.r.a

*


الحَمْدُ للّهِ ِ الأَوَّلِ قَبْلَ الإنْشاءِ وَالاِحْيأِ وَالاخِرِ بَعْدَ فَنأِ الاَشْيأِ،

العَلِيمِ الَّذِي لايَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ وَلايَخِيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ وَلايَقْطَعُ رَجأَ مَنْ رَجاهُ.

َوَفِّقْنِي لأَداءِ فَرْضِ الجُمُعاتِ وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنْ الطّاعاتِ

اللهم اجعلنا لك كما تحب وترضى

الله يسعدك فى الدنيا ويجمعنااا جميعا في الاخرة والجنه 

اللهم ارضى عنا رضا لا سخط بعده أبدا

اللهم اجعل أنفاسنا فى سبيلك وابتغاء مرضاتك

اللهم اقبضنا إليك و أنت راضى عنا

ورفع الله قدرك بالطاعات

وبارك لك في قلمك

وبلغك رضاه والجنة

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> 
> *الحَمْدُ للّهِ ِ الأَوَّلِ قَبْلَ الإنْشاءِ وَالاِحْيأِ وَالاخِرِ بَعْدَ فَنأِ الاَشْيأِ،* 
> *العَلِيمِ الَّذِي لايَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ وَلايَخِيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ وَلايَقْطَعُ رَجأَ مَنْ رَجاهُ.* 
> *َوَفِّقْنِي لأَداءِ فَرْضِ الجُمُعاتِ وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنْ الطّاعاتِ*
> 
> *اللهم اجعلنا لك كما تحب وترضى* 
> *الله يسعدك فى الدنيا ويجمعنااا جميعا في الاخرة والجنه*  
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
اللهم أجعلنا وإياك s.a.r.a من المقبولين 
حفظك الله ورزقك الرضا والرضوان

----------


## يحيى زكريا

الجماعه يا جماعه

كلمه معناها اتحادنا

لما يجمعنا فى ساعه

الأدان من كل مدنه

نبقى صف وقلب واحد

والامام هو قائدنا

بالايمان والصف نعلى

تبقى إيد الله ساعدنا

لخبطوا كلمه جماعه

لما تتلخبط يا سيدنا

 تتقلب دوغرى مجاعه

وقتها ايه رح يفيدنا

بالجماعه العزم يقوى

والحديد حيلين ف ايدنا

خلِّى كتفك جنب كتفى

عمر ما إبليس يكيدنا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الجماعه يا جماعه
> 
> كلمه معناها اتحادنا 
> لما يجمعنا فى ساعه 
> الأدان من كل مدنه 
> نبقى صف وقلب واحد 
> والامام هو قائدنا 
> بالايمان والصف نعلى 
> تبقى إيد الله ساعدنا 
> ...


 وكعادتك اخى الحبيب يحيى 
تمسك بتلابيب الفكرة 
وتشرع ف الشدو ...
بعذوبه وإنسيابيه وجمال :good: 
جزاك الله الخير كله ايها الرائع 
ولا حرمنا تواجدك الأكثر من رائع
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## s.a.r.a

اللهم احسن خواتمنا

واهدنا وثبت اقدامنا

اللهم لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم قنا عذاب القبر واجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة

اللهم ارحمنا واغفر لنا وتب علينا

اللهم ارحمنا واغفرلنا وتب علينا

شكرا اخى الكريم صفحات العمر 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير لا تفى حق القائمين على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع
الاخ العزيز .... محمد سعيد  :f: 
الاخت العزيزة ....لولى  :f: 
خواطر إيمانية رائعة عن الصلاة إستمتعت حقاً بقرائتها
إخراج فنى من المبدعة لولى غاية فى الروعة
الموضوع بأكمله حالة خاصة ومتفردة فى كل شئ
ولن أنسى أن أشكركم أيضاً لأنكم كنتم السبب فى عودة شاعرنا الكبير يحى زكريا  :f:  وإثرائه المنتدى بكلماته الرائعة .... سعدت حقاً بوجوده وبإضافاته الرائعة ....
أشكركم وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتألق بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللهم احسن خواتمنا 
> واهدنا وثبت اقدامنا 
> اللهم لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا 
> اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
> اللهم قنا عذاب القبر واجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة 
> اللهم ارحمنا واغفر لنا وتب علينا 
> اللهم ارحمنا واغفرلنا وتب علينا 
> شكرا اخى الكريم صفحات العمر  
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 اللهم آمين آمين آمين 
اللهم تقبل يا رب 
وجزاك الله الخير كله أختى الكريمة 
أسعدنى متابعتك وتواصلك المبتهل الى الله مع نصوص العمل 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعنلنا وإياكِ من المقبلون 
وأن يعتق رقاب كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع من النار
فهو وحدة ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
تقديرى لكِ

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ايام ورا ايام

ما بين شروق وغروب

ما بين حروب وسلام

مابين تُقَى وذنوب

فى الاخره وقت قيام

كله أكيد مكتوب

يا بخته من كان تاب

يلقى الحساب مشطوب

واللى كفر بالله

فى النار يعيش مغلوب

لحظة غروب الشمس

يا عاصى صلى وتوب

هم تَلَتْ ركعات

تبقى مع المحبوب

ع الحوض تشوف النبى

طب والنبى لتوب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير لا تفى حق القائمين على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع
> 
> الاخ العزيز .... محمد سعيد 
> الاخت العزيزة ....لولى 
> خواطر إيمانية رائعة عن الصلاة إستمتعت حقاً بقرائتها
> إخراج فنى من المبدعة لولى غاية فى الروعة
> الموضوع بأكمله حالة خاصة ومتفردة فى كل شئ
> ولن أنسى أن أشكركم أيضاً لأنكم كنتم السبب فى عودة شاعرنا الكبير يحى زكريا  وإثرائه المنتدى بكلماته الرائعة .... سعدت حقاً بوجوده وبإضافاته الرائعة ....
> أشكركم وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتألق بإذن الله
> تحياتى وتقديرى


 اسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير أختى الغالية / جيهان محمد على 
أشكرك على مرورك المضىء ورأيك الذى اسعدنا جمعيا 
وأضم صوتى معك بروعة ورقى تصميمات فنانة ابناء مصر لولى 
كما ان عودة الشاعر يحيى زكريا كانت بحق مفاجأة رمضان 
جزاكِ الله خير وتقبل منا ومنك كل الاعمال الصالحة 
ورزقنا واياك الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ايام ورا ايام
> 
> ما بين شروق وغروب 
> ما بين حروب وسلام 
> مابين تُقَى وذنوب 
> فى الاخره وقت قيام 
> كله أكيد مكتوب 
> يا بخته من كان تاب 
> يلقى الحساب مشطوب 
> ...


 جزاك الله الخير كله اخى الحبيب يحيى
ولا حرمنا تواجدك الأكثر من رائع
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سمـاء

اللى شغلاه الهموم.. قلقان...

واللى مش عارف ينام... سهران...

واللى راحته تايهة منه... تعبان...

عند الحبيب يلقى دواه

"إبدأ صلاه"

تلقى دقة القلب... استكانت...

والهموم ف الدنيا انزاحت... وهانت...

وكإن ساعات القلق ف يوم.... ما كانت...

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

من بين مشاغل الدنيا
فكر بربك ولو ثانية
قوم وأتوضا وصلى
ركعة وزيد التانية
أسجد وأركع وأدعى
رب العباد ما يغفل عنا
صدقنى دوا همومك بيها زايل
لو اتكاسنا العيب مش فيها
دا العيب وقتها منا
افتح قلبك واسجد لربك
مافى اعظم من خالقنا ودينا

بقلمى الخاص



*جزاك الله خيرا اخى
لموضوعك الرااااائع
ومشاركاتك المتألقة
بسم الله ماشاء الله*

* سلمت وسلمت مشاركاتك الجميلة اخى*
* دمت بود وامان ان شاء الله*
* جزاك الله عنا خيرا
وجعله ربى بميزان حسناتك
واظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظله
** وبإنتظار جديدك بإستمرار ان شاء الله*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

حلوه صلاة النبى

يا خلق صلوا عليه

إتأملوه فى صلاه

شوفوه بيدعى بإيه

يدعى لنا بالغفران

فى الجنه حنلاقيه

مغفور له ماضى وجى

طب كان بصلى ليه

صلى عشان أمته

واتورمت رجليه

يدعى إله الكون

والمولى رحَّبْ بيه

انت الشفيع يا نبى

والنبى .. صلوا عليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللى شغلاه الهموم.. قلقان... 
> واللى مش عارف ينام... سهران... 
> واللى راحته تايهة منه... تعبان... 
> عند الحبيب يلقى دواه 
> "إبدأ صلاه" 
> تلقى دقة القلب... استكانت... 
> والهموم ف الدنيا انزاحت... وهانت... 
> وكإن ساعات القلق ف يوم.... ما كانت...


 صدقتِ وصدقت أحرفك المضيئة سماء 
فالراحه كل الراحه 
والسكينه والطمأنينه فى الصلاه
بارك الله فيكِ ونفعنا وإياكِ
بهذه الكلمات النابعة من قلب عامر بالإيمان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من بين مشاغل الدنيا
> 
> فكر بربك ولو ثانية
> قوم وأتوضا وصلى
> ركعة وزيد التانية
> أسجد وأركع وأدعى
> رب العباد ما يغفل عنا
> صدقنى دوا همومك بيها زايل
> لو اتكاسنا العيب مش فيها
> ...


وجزاكِ مثله وأكثر 
أختى الكريمة / هنس المشاعر 
وبارك لك فى شفافية حرفك ونقائك 
ونفعنا جميعا بهذا الموضوع 
فما أحوجنا الى تقوية الصله بالله عز وجل 
واداء الصلوات على الوجه الذى يرضيه
أسعدك الله ودام مرورك البهى 
لك خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حلوه صلاة النبى
> 
> يا خلق صلوا عليه 
> إتأملوه فى صلاه 
> شوفوه بيدعى بإيه 
> يدعى لنا بالغفران 
> فى الجنه حنلاقيه 
> مغفور له ماضى وجى 
> طب كان بصلى ليه 
> ...


 اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك 
على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعنا بهذا البوح الصادق المضىء 
وأن يكتبنى وإياك اخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا 
من عبادة المخلصين 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

يا هَنَاكْ بالبشرى ياللى

باب مسجدك يهواك

والعتبه متشوقه

متهفه لرؤياك

حتى الحصير يعشقك

لما تدب خطاك

مطرح سجودك نطق 

من بدرى بستناك

اوعى عليا تغيب

بشتاق قوى للقاك

يسكرنى عطر النفس

يطربنى صوت نجواك

يا عبد حبى ليك

ده أمر من مولاك

----------


## loly_h

*أستاذى الفاضل ... محمد سعيد

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ورفعة

وجعل مجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك

دمت الأرقـــــــى ...*

----------


## loly_h

> كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير لا تفى حق القائمين على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع
> الاخ العزيز .... محمد سعيد 
> الاخت العزيزة ....لولى 
> خواطر إيمانية رائعة عن الصلاة إستمتعت حقاً بقرائتها
> إخراج فنى من المبدعة لولى غاية فى الروعة
> الموضوع بأكمله حالة خاصة ومتفردة فى كل شئ
> ولن أنسى أن أشكركم أيضاً لأنكم كنتم السبب فى عودة شاعرنا الكبير يحى زكريا  وإثرائه المنتدى بكلماته الرائعة .... سعدت حقاً بوجوده وبإضافاته الرائعة ....
> أشكركم وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتألق بإذن الله
> تحياتى وتقديرى


*حبيبتى جيجى ...

شكرا أختى الغالية على مرورك الرائع

وثنائك الرقيق .

وتأييدا لرأيك  أقدم مدن من الشكر والثناء

لأستاذ الكلمة الراقيـــــــة ... صفحات العمــــــــر

وعوداً حميـــــــــداً لعبقرى المعنى ... يحيـــى زكريــــــــا

والحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتـــــم الصالحات

دمتِ كما أنتِ متــــــوهجـــه ...*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

الله عليكِ حبيبتى لولى
ما كنت اعرف ان الاخراج الفنى ليكى
بجد بجد بسم الله ماشاء الله
راااااااائعة
ربى يزيدك ويكرمك

اخى صفحات العمر
اقف عاجزة امام فيض قلمك المبدع
واحساسك الصادق المرهف
متابعة معك بإستمرار ان شاء الله

اخى يحيى زكريا
مساهماتك كتير متألقة

لكم جميعا مزيد من الشكر
والامنيات بمواصلة التميز
كل رمضان والجميع بخير وسعادة يارب

----------


## s.a.r.a

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يسلمو الايادى كل يوم ابداع اجمل من ما قبلة 

فى تميز دائم يارب 

لكم منى ارق تحية*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى محمد سعيد
يارب من نعمه عليك يزيد ويزيد
وحسك الرائع منه أتعلم
ومن حرفك الايمانى جوايا يعلم
ويا استاذنا عيد وعلينا بترنيماتك
زيد زيد زيد

تسلم الايادى المبدعة
لا حرمنا الله منك ولا من حرفك البديع
هنا موسوعة رائعة من الأبتهالات الجميلة
حروف نور من الجمال
وآية مبدعة من الخيال

بجد كل كلمات الشكر لك مش كفايه
وللنجاح هأرفع ألف راية
وهاقولها وبكل صراحة
هنا كل كل الراحة

وتسلم ايادى المبدعة الرقيقة
لولى

بجد تحفة فنية رائعة كل التصميمات
ابداع جميل بالمزج بين الكلمة والصورة
بارك الله لكما بهذا العمل البديع
وجعله الله بميزان حسناتكم

وشكر وتقدير للبرنس يحيى زكريا باضافته الروعه
والغالية الشاعرة سماء الفنانه
وهمس المشاعر
وأخى الشاعر وجى محمود
وكل من شارك وساهم بجمال هذة الملحمة النورانية

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا هَنَاكْ بالبشرى ياللى
> 
> باب مسجدك يهواك 
> والعتبه متشوقه 
> متهفه لرؤياك 
> حتى الحصير يعشقك 
> لما تدب خطاك 
> مطرح سجودك نطق  
> من بدرى بستناك 
> ...


 أخى وصديقى وحبيب قلبى الشاعر يحيى زكريا 
وكل يوم تزداد جمالا وتألقا عن سابقه 
جتى بدا الموضوع بترنيماتك الصادقه ابهى وأجمل 
جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا ومنك الصيام والقيام 
وكل الاعمال الصالحه فى شهر الخير 
اللهم آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى الفاضل ... محمد سعيد*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ورفعة* 
> *وجعل مجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك* 
> 
> *دمت الأرقـــــــى ...*


 وإياكِ أيتها المدهشة 
بكل الصدق اعجز تماما عن إنبهارى 
بكل ما صنعتيه من بهاء وروعه وجمال فى هذا الموضوع
أسأل الله العظيم فى هذه الساعة التى تتفتح فيها أبواب السماء 
ويتنزل العلى القدير بهيئه تليق بجلاله ليستجيب دعوات عبادة
أن يرزقنى وإياكِ الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه
وأن يجعلنا من المقبولين
اللهم آمين آمين 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## فراشة

أنا متابعة معاكوا ياستاذ محمد
وللمرة التانية باسجل إعجابى بالعمل المتكامل من حيث الفكرة والكلمات 
واللمسات الجميلة من الفنانة الرقيقة لولى
والردود الرائعة من الشعراء والشاعرات 
حقيقى جرعة عالية جدا من غذاء الروح من الشعر المحترم الراقى
مستمرة معاكوا

تقبلوا جميعا  تحياتى وإحترامى



فراشة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله عليكِ حبيبتى لولى
> ما كنت اعرف ان الاخراج الفنى ليكى
> بجد بجد بسم الله ماشاء الله
> راااااااائعة
> ربى يزيدك ويكرمك
> 
> اخى صفحات العمر
> اقف عاجزة امام فيض قلمك المبدع
> واحساسك الصادق المرهف
> ...


 أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير همس المشاعر 
ومعك كل الحق فى ثنائك على مخرجة العمل المتألقة لولى
والشاعر الرائع  يحيى زكريا الذى أضاف للعمل الكثير والكثير 
من فيض ابداعاته 
أشكرك على تواجدك الذى اسعدنا بلا حدود
بارك الله فيكِ 
ورزقك خيرى الدنيا والاخرة 
وكل عام وانتِ بالف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
> *يسلمو الايادى كل يوم ابداع اجمل من ما قبلة*  
> *فى تميز دائم يارب*  
> 
> *لكم منى ارق تحية*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سلمك الله من كل سوء سارة 
ولا حرمنا مرورك ومتابعتك
لكِ خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى الغالى محمد سعيد*
> *يارب من نعمه عليك يزيد ويزيد*
> *وحسك الرائع منه أتعلم*
> *ومن حرفك الايمانى جوايا يعلم*
> *ويا استاذنا عيد وعلينا بترنيماتك*
> *زيد زيد زيد* 
> *تسلم الايادى المبدعة*
> *لا حرمنا الله منك ولا من حرفك البديع*
> *هنا موسوعة رائعة من الأبتهالات الجميلة*
> ...



 الشحرورة هنا 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  :hey: 

أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اختى الغاليه 
ودام مرورك يحمل ملامح النقاء الذى يسكنك 
وكل عام وأنتِ بألف خير 
ومنوره ديما القاعه بأعمالك الرائعه وتواجدك المفيد
والسنه دى احنا فين كانت فى منتهى خفة الدم والروح العاليه
بفضل الله أولا ثم تفانيك أنتِ والنادر الاسكندرانى 
ليخرج العمل على هذا النحو البديع
أشكرك من القلب أختى الغاليه 
على ما فاض به حرفك العذب 
من ثناء طيب لصاحبة التصميمات المدهشه لولى 
 والشاعر يحيى زكريا والشاعرات سماء وهمس المشاعر
والشاعر وجدى محمود وكل من شرف الموضوع 
اسأل الله العظيم ان نكون جميعا من المقبلوين 
وان يعود علينا رمضان اعوام كثيره وانتم فى اسعد الاحوال 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أنا متابعة معاكوا ياستاذ محمد
> وللمرة التانية باسجل إعجابى بالعمل المتكامل من حيث الفكرة والكلمات 
> واللمسات الجميلة من الفنانة الرقيقة لولى
> والردود الرائعة من الشعراء والشاعرات 
> حقيقى جرعة عالية جدا من غذاء الروح من الشعر المحترم الراقى
> مستمرة معاكوا 
> تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى وإحترامى 
>  
> فراشة


 اسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير فراشه 
ارجوا ان تكونى بكل الخير دائما
وبالفعل يسعدنا جداااااااا متابعتك 
ومعرفة انطباعاتك عن العمل 
وهذه هى فائدة التفاعل المباشر على شبكة الانترنت 
أن تأتينا الانطباعات والملاحظات فورية 
طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنه 
وحفظك من كل سوء 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## نبع الوفاء

الصلاة جنة القلب ..
كذلك هي شفاء للروح من احزانها..
وحقاً أنه لا جمال وحلاوة كالذي نشعر بهما 
مع اليقين بالله والخشوع له.


 اخي الغالي .. محمد

تذكير جميل وكلمات طيبة 
يا الله ما أروع هذه الحروف
وكلمات توضأت بالنور 
كلمات تذهب  أحزان الروح ..
وكلمات بلون البياض .. تشهد على إيمان ونقاء كاتبها
وتزيدنا احتراماً وتقديراً له .


أخي الغالي .. محمد


شكراً سمو حرفك ..
ودمت بإشراقات الجمال والابداع..
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وجزاك الله خيراً 
نسأل الله قبول اعمالنا واعمالكم

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*غاليتي .. لولي 

ياذات الذوق الرائع
تنفست جمال روحك هنا .. فكم هي زاكية و ساحرة
دائما تأتين بما هو مميز ومختلف ..
 شكراً بحجم الجمال هنا..
لــ هذه التصميمات الانيقة
 وتميز افكارك بالإبداع ..

سلمت ذائقتك غاليتي..
جزاكِ الله خيرا.. ودمتِ لنا بكل الجمال والألق
ونحن بانتظار ما يجود به ذوقك من جمال وإبداع



تحايا الود*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

أخر فروض اليوم

هى صلاة العشا

صليها قبل النوم

تلقى الفؤاد انتشى

يا حبذا فى جماعه

مليانه تقوى وخِشَى

قبلن ما تملا الجوف

والمعده ويا الحَشَا

غذِّى الفؤاد با جدع

بالتقوى قبل العَشَا

حتنام قرير العين

والمهجه متنعنشه

اخر فروض اليوم

هى صلاة العِشَا

قشيت كتير حسنات

للغالى متحوشه

لكن قيام الليل

دا ختمة القشقشه

----------


## s.a.r.a

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كل احترامى وتقديرى ,,

لااستاذى الكبير /صفحات العمر

وللدكتور / يحيى زكريا

على كل ما خط به اقلامهم

ربنا يتقبل منكم ومنا صالح الاعمال

اللهم اجعل في قلبي نوراً  وفي لساني نوراً واجعل في سمعي نوراً

 واجعل في بصري نوراً واجعل من خلفي نوراً  ومن أمامي نوراً

واجعل من فوقي نوراً ومن تحتي نوراًاللهم أعطني نوراً 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الصلاة جنة القلب ..
> 
> كذلك هي شفاء للروح من احزانها..
> وحقاً أنه لا جمال وحلاوة كالذي نشعر بهما 
> مع اليقين بالله والخشوع له. 
> 
> اخي الغالي .. محمد 
> تذكير جميل وكلمات طيبة 
> يا الله ما أروع هذه الحروف
> ...


اللهم آمين 
وجزانا وإياكِ خير الجزاء 
وجعلنا من المقبولين 
كل عام وانت ببهائك وروعتك اختى الغالية / نبع الوفاء 
ولا حرمنا الله حرفك العذب 
وحضورك المتفرد 
وذوقك الجميل 
حفظك الله 
ورزقكِ خيرى الدنيا والأخرة
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخر فروض اليوم
> 
> هى صلاة العشا 
> صليها قبل النوم 
> تلقى الفؤاد انتشى 
> يا حبذا فى جماعه 
> مليانه تقوى وخِشَى 
> قبلن ما تملا الجوف 
> والمعده ويا الحَشَا 
> ...


الله على روعة التناول وسلاسة المفردات 
منتهى الجمال يا عمنا 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويزيدك من فيض نعمه وآلائه
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
> 
> *كل احترامى وتقديرى ,,* 
> *لااستاذى الكبير /صفحات العمر*
> 
> *وللدكتور / يحيى زكريا* 
> *على كل ما خط به اقلامهم* 
> *ربنا يتقبل منكم ومنا صالح الاعمال* 
> *اللهم اجعل في قلبي نوراً وفي لساني نوراً واجعل في سمعي نوراً* 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكِ الله خير سارة 
وتقبل منا ومنك خالص الدعاء 
واضم صوتى معك بروعة ورقى تواصلات 
الشاعر القدير / يحيى زكريا 
التى أضاءت الموضوع وزادته بهاء
اسعدك الله ايتها الرائعه
وحفظكِ من كل سوء
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

الوضوء ..

غسْل النفوس قبل البدن

كل نقطه تمحى ذنب

الف خطوه تقربك

جنة عدن

ترجم شياطين الزمن

الوضوء هو الطهاره

والأَمَاره فى القيامه

حتلاقيه رمز وعلامه

للإيمان ..

قبل ما تحسن صلاه

إحسِن وضوء ..

حتلاقيه فى الآخره ضوء

يهديك لموقع جنتك

وتدوق حلاوة سلسبيل

الجنه وبا المصطفى

ويا النبى ... 

إحسِن وضوءك والنبى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الوضوء ..
> 
> غسْل النفوس قبل البدن 
> كل نقطه تمحى ذنب 
> الف خطوه تقربك 
> جنة عدن 
> ترجم شياطين الزمن 
> الوضوء هو الطهاره 
> والأَمَاره فى القيامه 
> ...


الله على البساطة 
منتهى الجمال يا شاعر يا كبير بجد
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويزيدك من فيض نعمه وآلائه
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سمـاء

أنا جيتلك...........

بحتاجلك
ألاقينى...
من غير معاد جيتلك...
واقفة على بابك
داخلة ف رحابك
مطمنة إنك
ماترد من جالك
وانا جيتلك...........

جيتلك بهم كبير
أدعى تزيحهولى
ما انت عالم بيه
من غير ما اقول قولى
لكن كلامى إليك
دايما يريحنى
والشكوى بس إليك
ما ف مرة تجرحنى
تسمع لمن جالك
وانا جيتلك.........

جيتلك اعيش عندك
أفراح هديتهالى
فرحى أكيد منك
وكل خير جالى
يزيد إليك شكرى
وتزيد ف إنعامك
ولو يدوم عمرى
ما يكفّى شكرانك
تدّى لمن جالك
وانا جيتلك.........

جيتلك أنا راكعة
وما اركع إلا ليك
من قلبى انا طايعة
واقفة ما بين ايديك
واتوه مع سجودى
لما يقربنى منك
وأنسى انا وجودى
وافتكر قربك
تهدى من جالك
وانا جيتلك.........

من غير معاد جيتلك...
ووقفت على بابك
ودخلت ف رحابك
مطمنة إنك
ماترد من جالك
وانا جيتلك

----------


## يحيى زكريا

القلب عاشق سجدته

يا محلا سجدته لله

جواها رح يلقى مناه

حيقول ياربى بعبدك

مش لجل خاطر جنتك

او خوف ياربى من عذاب 

بعشق سجودى لانه لك

بعشق وقوفى بين ايديك

القى جوارحى اتكلمت

تنطق بعشقك مهجتى

الحمد لك 

والشكر لك

ألقى الوجود كله نطق

سبَّح بحمدك وانطلق

يا خالقى انت الكريم

وانت القدير وانت العظيم

جوه الصلا 

القلب يعشق سجدته

للى قلوبنا بين ايديه

واللى راحمنا برحمته

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أنا جيتلك...........
> 
> بحتاجلك
> ألاقينى...
> من غير معاد جيتلك...
> واقفة على بابك
> داخلة ف رحابك
> مطمنة إنك
> ماترد من جالك
> ...


اللهم تقبل ياااارب

 شرح الله صدرك وزادك شفافية سماء 
وحقق لك كل ما تتمنين 
نص مؤثر جدا 
صادق جدا جدا
أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك خيرى الدنيا والأخرة 
وان يجعلنا من المقبولين 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> القلب عاشق سجدته
> 
> يا محلا سجدته لله 
> جواها رح يلقى مناه 
> حيقول ياربى بعبدك 
> مش لجل خاطر جنتك 
> او خوف ياربى من عذاب  
> بعشق سجودى لانه لك 
> بعشق وقوفى بين ايديك 
> ...


بارك الله لك فى نقاء قلبك اخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا
ودام وجودك المضىء 
وحرفك الصادق
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سمـاء

يارب قلبى محتار 
مش عارفة آخد قرار
ما بين اتنين
شمال ويمين 
انا علمى يا عليم محدود 
وبينهم لازم اختار

أدامى عدة طرق
وانا واقفة ف المفترق
وخطوتى بتسأل 
فين هتكمّل
إيه الطريق اللى فيه
يكون لبكره مبتدأ

مش شايفة غير البداية
مش قادرة اشوف النهاية
القلب يتأمل
والعقل بيحلل
كل الطرق ممكن يجوز
تاخدنى لمنايا

ياربى انا بستخيرك
ما حد يهدينى غيرك
اشرح لى صدرى
يسر لى أمرى
اهدينى أمشى ف طريق
يلاقينى ف جنابه خيرك

واللى توفقنى ليه
طريقى وهمشى فيه
مطمنة لقربك
بعد ما سألتك
مهما الطريق كان صعب
ارضينى يارب بيه

----------


## يحيى زكريا

لما تكون مابين أمرين

محتار وتايهه خطوتك

مش لاقى حل ما بين وبين

المولى خالق دنيتك

هو اللى خالقك إسأله

هو اللى عارف علتك

اطلب من الله الاماره

تلقاه ينور سكتك

هى دى تبقى استخاره

حتعرفك فين وجهتك

----------


## s.a.r.a

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

*صفحات العمر ,, سماء ،، يحيى زكريا*

*كل الاحترام والتقدير والاعجاب بما قدمتم*

*ما ندم من استخار الخالق ، وشاور المخلوقين ، وثبت في أمره .*
* 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والصلاح لنا * 

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يارب قلبى محتار 
> مش عارفة آخد قرار
> ما بين اتنين
> شمال ويمين 
> انا علمى يا عليم محدود 
> وبينهم لازم اختار 
> أدامى عدة طرق
> وانا واقفة ف المفترق
> وخطوتى بتسأل 
> ...


 الاستخارة صلاة غايه فى الاهميه 
نحتاجها دوما قبل كل خطوه مهمه ناخذها
لنستشعر بالراحه والإطمئنان
بارك الله فيك سماء 
ودام تواصلك الرائع

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لما تكون مابين أمرين
> 
> محتار وتايهه خطوتك 
> مش لاقى حل ما بين وبين 
> المولى خالق دنيتك 
> هو اللى خالقك إسأله 
> هو اللى عارف علتك 
> اطلب من الله الاماره 
> تلقاه ينور سكتك 
> ...


حبيب قلبى يحيى زكريا

 الموضوع منور بوجودك وتواصلاتك القيمه 
من اول يوم وحتى الان
بارك الله فيك ووزادك رقيا وجمالا
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
> 
> *صفحات العمر ,, سماء ،، يحيى زكريا* 
> *كل الاحترام والتقدير والاعجاب بما قدمتم* 
> *ما ندم من استخار الخالق ، وشاور المخلوقين ، وثبت في أمره .* 
> *وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والصلاح لنا*  
> *وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكِ سارة 
ودام حضورك وكلماتك الطيبه 
وأضم صوتى معك بالتواجد المضىء 
للأعزاء : سماء  و يحيى زكريا
تقبل الله منا جميعا 
وأعاد علينا هذه الايام الطيبه المباركة بالخير والبركات
لكِ خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## يحيى زكريا

ياإلهى

لما بلقى الكون يضيق

لما بيضيع الطريق

لما ابص ف لحظه ألقى

الحياه مفيهاش صديق

والامور متأزمه

برفع ايديا للسما

والتقى وجه الكريم

بيقوللى ادخل للصلا

واشتكى لى المسأله

سيب الحلول ليا أنا

أتبع نصيحتك والتزم

ألقانى قلبى يبتسم

واليأس كله بينهزم

والقانى فى جنة رضاك

يا خالق الكون م العدم

انت الكريم

وانت الرحيم

وانت الأمان المرتجى

ما تخيب لى رجا

ان تهت مره ولا ضعت

برجع أتوب وانطق ندمت

يا إلهى 

حببنى دايما فى الصلا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياإلهى
> 
> لما بلقى الكون يضيق 
> لما بيضيع الطريق 
> لما ابص ف لحظه ألقى 
> الحياه مفيهاش صديق 
> والامور متأزمه 
> برفع ايديا للسما 
> والتقى وجه الكريم 
> ...


حبيب قلبى الشاعر الكبير / يحيى زكريا

 أدام الله عليك نقاء القلب وشفافية الروح 
وحفظك من كل سوء 
وبكل الصدق الموضوع نور بوجودك 
وبكلماتك الطيبه الصادقه
محبتى لك ودما

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أجعل خير أعمالنا خواتيمها
وخير أيامنا 
يوم أن نلقاك وأنت راض عنا
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم تقبل 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا
اللهم نور قلوبنا بأنوار بالإيمان
وأرح صدورنا بالقرآن
وأعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحُسن عبادتك
اللهم أنزل الرحمة والبركة والألفة والسكينه 
على بيوتنا وسائر بيوت المسلمين
اللهم تقبل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهك الكريم
وأجزى اختى الكريمة لولــى 
خير الجزاء على جهدها  الرائع
اللهم أغفر لكل من خط حرفا هنا 
وأجعله من عتقاء رمضان
اللهم أغفر لكل من زار هذه الصفحه 
برحمتك يا رحمن
اللهم أجعل أخر أعمالنا الصلاة 
واخر كلامنا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
اللهم آمين 
آمين 
آمين 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## سمـاء

فى صمت الليل

ياما سهرت الليالى علشان أقرّب لك
من قلبى يطلع كلام أكيد بيوصل لك
الناس غلبها النوم وانا حابّة أسهر لك


الليل سكون فى الكون إلا من همسى
من قلبى بهمس لك، ساكت أنا حسى
ألاقى مين غيرك أقرب لى من نفسى


واتكلم ساعات وافضل معاك أحكى
أوساعات وياك م الناس انا بشكى
وكتير ترق العين ومن حبها تبكى


والقى الفجر فجأة م الضلمة بيشقشق
وف السكات اسمع عصفورة بتزقزق
والليل يسيب القلب لرجوعه متشوّق

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر

مساحة لأحلى البوح عشنا فيها من أول رمضان... وأدعو الله أن يمتد أثرها لما بعد رمضان...

مشاعر رقيقة وراقية صاغتها كلماتك فى صورة رائعة... 

وكيف لا تكون بهذه الروعة وأساسها كلام الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم...

كيف لا تكون بهذا الصدق وهى عن أصدق صلة بين العبد وربه...

بارك الله لك ونفعنا بما قرأنا... 

وجعلنا الله جميعا من عتقاء رمضان.. 

وجمعنا فى جنته بإذنه تعالى

----------


## سمـاء

لولى

مجهود رائع واحساس صادق جدا..

تزينت الكلمات الجميلة بين يديك فصارت أجمل...

تصميمات متفردة يعكس كل منها معنى عظيم..

بارك الله لك وتقبل منك...

وجعلنا الله جميعا من عتقاء رمضان..

وجمعنا فى جنته بإذنه تعالى

----------


## سمـاء

يحيى زكريا

احساس رائع بالكلمة وتواصل رائع معها...

كلمات أضافت للموضوع نورا وبهاء

بارك الله لك وأدام عليك نعمته..

وجعلنا الله جميعا من عتقاء رمضان..

وجمعنا فى جنته بإذنه تعالى

----------


## سمـاء

الأعزاء جميعا

لكل من قرأ... وكل من علق... 

لكل من مس قلبه حرف خط هنا...

خالص تقديرى لكم...

ودعاء من القلب أن يبارك الله لنا وينفعنا بما قرأنا...

ويجعلنا الله جميعا من عتقاء رمضان..

ويجمعنا فى جنته بإذنه تعالى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

فى الليل

واحنا فى سكون

والكون

مسكون بالهمس

يجمع تراتيل 

 صوت العشاق

متبتل بالاشواق

والصب يناجى الصب

والحب ينور ليل الكل

قلبى بيتوجه وحده اليك

مفتوحه بيبان القلب لنور الحب

اتسرسب نور العشق لقلب الروح

والبوح 

مسموح

يا مالك أمرى 

بعبدك

----------


## يحيى زكريا

حبيب قلبى محمد سعيد

المبدعه لولى

الرائعه سما

وكل من وضع حرفا فى هذا الموضوع وكل من قرأ ولو حرفا سواء قام بالتعليق

أو لم يعلق جعل الله ثواب هذه الاحرف فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم تكون الحسنه لها ثقل

ولا وزن اللهم آمين ..

قضينا معا وقتا تغمره نفحات ايمانيه جميله ولقد كنت اقرأ تعقيبات محمد سعيد وراء كل تواصل

واحجم عن الرد خوفا من تسرب هذه الحاله التى تغشانى عند كتابة اى تواصل ويعلم الله اننى

لم أبذل اى مجهود يذكر فقد كنت أقرأ الموضوع وعند الرد اجد الرد مختمرا فى رأسى فى ثوانى

وأجد الحروف تتسابق فى الكتابه مع اصابعى واقسم بالله ما قضيت فى كل رد أكثر من 10 دقائق

او اقل بكثير وعندما انتهى اشعر اننى كنت فى حالة لا وعى او اننى كنت منوما واقرأ الرد وانا اتعجب

ولم احاول تغيير اى كلمه بعد كتابتها فقد كنت اترك الرد كما هو بدون اى تعديل وكنت أنتظر نزول

الموضوع وكأنى على موعد لا يجب ان اتخلف او اتاخر عنه لاى سبب ...سبحان الله ولحكمته

التى اعجزت الملايين ولكن ما اسهلها اذا اراد الله وضعها فى قلب انسان وعقله .. ايها الاعزاء

هى حاله كانت تتملكنى كم أتمنى دوامها والعيش فيها بهذا الاحساس الرائع الجميل ..

كل عام وانتم بألف خير مع دعواتى للجميع بالرحمه والمغفره والعتق من النار

----------


## s.a.r.a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا لكم جميعا

وربنا يتقبل دعائكم 

ويجعلة فى موازين حسناتنا جميعا

وفى تقدم مستمر للجيمع

----------


## loly_h

> الله عليكِ حبيبتى 
> لولى
> ما كنت اعرف ان الاخراج الفنى ليكى
> بجد بجد بسم الله ماشاء الله
> راااااااائعة
> ربى يزيدك ويكرمك
> اخى صفحات العمر
> اقف عاجزة امام فيض قلمك المبدع
> واحساسك الصادق المرهف
> ...


*جزيت خيرا أختى الغالية ... همس المشاعر

وأشكر لك حسن مرورك وثنائك الرقيق

ومتابعتك وإضافاتك المميزة

جزاك الله الجنــــــة ...*

----------


## loly_h

> أستاذى الغالى محمد سعيد
> يارب من نعمه عليك يزيد ويزيد
> وحسك الرائع منه أتعلم
> ومن حرفك الايمانى جوايا يعلم
> ويا استاذنا عيد وعلينا بترنيماتك
> زيد زيد زيد
> 
> تسلم الايادى المبدعة
> لا حرمنا الله منك ولا من حرفك البديع
> ...


*اهلا بالرائعــــــة ... الشحرورة

أشكرك أختى الغالية على مرورك وحضورك المميز

دام تواصلك 

وكل عام وإنت مبدعة ...*

----------


## loly_h

> أنا متابعة معاكوا ياستاذ محمد
> وللمرة التانية باسجل إعجابى بالعمل المتكامل من حيث الفكرة والكلمات 
> واللمسات الجميلة من الفنانة الرقيقة لولى
> والردود الرائعة من الشعراء والشاعرات 
> حقيقى جرعة عالية جدا من غذاء الروح من الشعر المحترم الراقى
> مستمرة معاكوا
> تقبلوا جميعا  تحياتى وإحترامى
> فراشة



*أهلا بفراشة منتدانا الرقيقـــة ...

أشكرك أختى الرقيقة على مرورك 

ومتابعتك الجميلـــــة 

جزيت خيرا ودمت رقيقــــــة ...*

----------


## loly_h

> غاليتي .. لولي 
> 
> ياذات الذوق الرائع
> تنفست جمال روحك هنا .. فكم هي زاكية و ساحرة
> دائما تأتين بما هو مميز ومختلف ..
>  شكراً بحجم الجمال هنا..
> لــ هذه التصميمات الانيقة
>  وتميز افكارك بالإبداع ..
> 
> ...


*أنيقة الحضور ورائعة الثناء نبع الـــــوفاء

اشكر لك جميل حضورك وجميل ثنائك

ودمت كما أنت الأروع ...*

----------


## loly_h

*أستاذى الفاضـــــــل ...




رائعـــــــة الحضــــــــور ...




أشكركم بحجم النقـــــاء والبياض الذي يسكن قلوبكم



وجعل كل حرف من إضافتكــــــم تلال من الحسنات

ودمتــــــم الأنقـــــــى ...*

----------


## loly_h

*أستاذى الفــــاضـــل ...





جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخى الكريم  ورزقنا وإياك الإخلاص في القول والعمل 

ونفع بك  ورفع الله قدرك في الدنيا و مرتبتك في الاخره 

وأثابك اللــــــــــــه عن كل حرف من حروف كلماتك

كل عام وحضرتك بنقاء ودمت دائما وأبداً ... الأروع*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*عدى الشهر يالولى خلاص*

*عدى وسابنا مع الإخلاص*

*وإيمان مالى قلوبنا زياده*

*عد الشهر ياصفحة عمر*

*عدى وجى للعيد فجر*

*عدى وساب جوانا عباده*

*حركها صوتك يابلال*

*جمعتنا واللمه جمال*

*يجعلها طول السنه عاده*

*ياسماء عدى الشهر وفات*

*كنا نسينا أى أهات*

*وياريت هى كمان تنسانا*

*كانت لمه يارمضان*

*متعطره عنبر وريحان*

*مع لولى والاخ محمد*

*واللمه ضللها إيمان*

*ياخلق رمضان أقبلنا*

*من الصايمن*

*والقايمين ليلك ياخلقنا*

*اقبل منا*

*صيام وقيام*

*ذيد فى إيمانا*

*نعيش فى سلام*

*شوفت عبيدك*

*شوفت قلوبهم*

*إنت يارب الخلق حبيبهم*

*إغفر ليهم ياغفار*

*إغسل كل ذنوب وسامحم*

*فرض علينا نصوم ونصلى*

*لجل رضاك*

*فرض علينا يارب نزكى*

*ونترجاك*

*بدمعونا نناجى وتسمعنا*

*كلمه أهـ جوه بتوجعنا*

*وبتخرج لو يوم عصيناك*

*دمعنا سايل طالب رحمه*

*رحماك رب الكون رحماك*
*................................*


*المبدعين لأبعد الحدود*

*الأخت الفاضله*

*لولى*

*الرائع*

*البديع فى تصوير ماقرئناه بقلوبنا وليى بأعيننا*

*الحبيب*

*محمد السعيد*

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*

*وبارك فى كل من خط حرف فى متصفحكم الروحانى*

*وتقبل الله عملكم هذا وجازاكم كل خير عنه*

*لحظه وداع*

*وقد حان ميعادها*

*وكنا نتمنى الا يحين*

*وعزائنا*

*إن شاء الله يجمعنا الله هنا على كل خير ونتزكر هذا الشهر الفضيل الجميل*

*الذى جمعنا على خير وما كنت أتوقع كل هذه الصحبه الجميله*

*وهذا الجمال*

*لن أذكر اسم أحد حتى لا أسهو عن أخ أو أخت فاضله*

*أشكركم جميعا من كل قلبى*

*وربما يصل لكم إحساسى وأنا أكتب هذه الكلمات*

*عائله*

*أسره*

*أقسم على هذا*

----------


## مجدى الهوارى

أ       أرحنا من لظى هذى الحياة
                           ودعنا نرتشف شهد الصلاة 
                   شقينا من غياب الدين عنا 
                               وكيف بغيره نلقى النجاة 
                  فهيا يابلال الخير ناد
                                 وعطر بالتقى خير الجباه 
                 لقد صلى وصام القلب شوقا
                                إلى عليا الجنان لدى الإله
                 سمعنا منك  ما يشفى القلوب 
و                            وقلب المرء يهوى من شفاه

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بالتأكيد  موضوعات جديده وجميله

----------


## صفحات العمر

دمــعه فراق 
!
.
. 
دمعة فـــراق ع الخد

والنبض زاد جــداً 
صار إحتمال الرحيل  
حتما ولابــداً 
لحظات ف عمر الزمن  
قادت فانوس فضه 
جمّع قلوب الحبايب 
فى ضى أوقاته 
وزى أى غروب  
للم ف خلقاته 
أصل الحياة كلها  
أيــــام ... 
بتتقضى 


هتوحشنـا جدا يا رمضان
يا شهر الخير والطاعة والحب 
والرحمه والمغفرة والعتق من النار 
أسأل الله العظيم الذى فضلك على سائر الشهور 
أن يبلغنا رمضان مرارا وتكرارا 
وأن يجعلنا من المقبولين 
وأن يثبتنا على الطاعات وفعل الخيرات 
فى سائر أيامنا
اللهم آمين آمين آمين
وكل عام وأمة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بكل الخير والسعادة
ويا رب 
يا رب 
عيد سعيد علينا كلنا
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الكريمه / لـولـــى  :f2: 
كان الجمال والإبداع الفنى الراق بصحبتك دوما أيتها الراقيه 
فبدا الموضوع بكِ أروع وأروع 
ولا اخفيكِ سرا بأن تصميماتك البديعه ولمساتك الفنيه المدهشه 
ودعواتك المخلصه التى كانت تصلنى مع التصميمات عبر الرسائل الخاصه
أكبر الأثر فى مواصلة كتابة نصوص الموضوع بهذا الشكل الذى خرجت به 
وصدقا لن يكفيكِ كلمات الشكر والثناء 
ولكنى دعوت لك عن ظهر الغيب وحمدت الله عز وجل أن وفقنى فى اختيارك 
لتصميم لوحات هذا الموضوع الذى إن لم أكتب سواه فى عمرى فهو يكقينى 
حفظك الله أختا رائعه وفنانه بمعنى الكلمه وتقبل منى ومنك صالح الأعمال
وكل عام وأنتِ بروعة حضورك وبهاء إطلالتك وإبداعاتك المدهشه
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر
> 
> مساحة لأحلى البوح عشنا فيها من أول رمضان... وأدعو الله أن يمتد أثرها لما بعد رمضان...
> 
> مشاعر رقيقة وراقية صاغتها كلماتك فى صورة رائعة... 
> 
> وكيف لا تكون بهذه الروعة وأساسها كلام الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم...
> 
> كيف لا تكون بهذا الصدق وهى عن أصدق صلة بين العبد وربه...
> ...


 *
أختى الغالية سماء
بارك الله لكِ فى نقاء مشاعرك وقوة إيمانك 
وبالفعل كان لتواجدك الدائم بحرفك الصادق أثرا فعــالاً 
فى خروج الموضوع على هذا النحو الروحانى الطيب
أسأل الله العظيم أن يتقبله فى هذة الأيام المباركات 
خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وأن ينفعنا جميها 
وأن يجعله ذخرا لنا عنده 
يوم أن نلقاه وهو راض عنا 
اللهم آمين
وعذراً فلم يمكننى السيرفر أول أمس 
من أستكمال ردود الموضوع
وكل عام وأنتِ بألف خير*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حبيب قلبى محمد سعيد
> 
> المبدعه لولى 
> الرائعه سما 
> وكل من وضع حرفا فى هذا الموضوع وكل من قرأ ولو حرفا سواء قام بالتعليق 
> أو لم يعلق جعل الله ثواب هذه الاحرف فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم تكون الحسنه لها ثقل 
> ولا وزن اللهم آمين .. 
> قضينا معا وقتا تغمره نفحات ايمانيه جميله ولقد كنت اقرأ تعقيبات محمد سعيد وراء كل تواصل 
> واحجم عن الرد خوفا من تسرب هذه الحاله التى تغشانى عند كتابة اى تواصل ويعلم الله اننى 
> ...


 *
حبيب قلبى الشاعر الكبير / يحيى زكريا
أقولك إيه بس يا جميل 
وأنت عارف أصلا مكانتك فى قلبى 
وصدقنى أنا كنت متأكد من روعة تواصلك
وكنت أنتظره بشغف مع هذا الموضوع 
الذى أضاف إليه حرفك بعضا 
من ومضات الإيمان الذى يمتلىء بها قلبك الطيب
بارك الله فى عمرك ودمت لى نعم الاخ 
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير
محبه بلا حدود*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> شكرا لكم جميعا 
> وربنا يتقبل دعائكم  
> ويجعلة فى موازين حسناتنا جميعا 
> وفى تقدم مستمر للجيمع


 *
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شرفنى وجودك جدا يا سارة وأسعدنى بجد
لأن وصول الرساله للقلوب الطيبه أمثال حضرك
هو منتهى فرحة أى كاتب 
بارك الله فيكِ واسعدك فى الدارين 
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *عدى الشهر يالولى خلاص*
> 
> *عدى وسابنا مع الإخلاص* 
> *وإيمان مالى قلوبنا زياده* 
> *عد الشهر ياصفحة عمر* 
> *عدى وجى للعيد فجر* 
> *عدى وساب جوانا عباده* 
> *حركها صوتك يابلال* 
> *جمعتنا واللمه جمال* 
> ...


 إطلالة الجمال والطيبه والشعر 
حبيب قلبى وجدى محمود 
كل عام وأنت جميل القلب والقالب 
أسعدك الله ودام حرفك السخى ومشاعرك النقيه 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ أرحنا من لظى هذى الحياة
> ودعنا نرتشف شهد الصلاة 
> شقينا من غياب الدين عنا 
> وكيف بغيره نلقى النجاة 
> فهيا يابلال الخير ناد
> وعطر بالتقى خير الجباه 
> لقد صلى وصام القلب شوقا
> إلى عليا الجنان لدى الإله
> سمعنا منك ما يشفى القلوب 
> و وقلب المرء يهوى من شفاه


 أسعدك الله أخى الرائع / مجدى الهوارى 
ودام حرفك الشاعر وحسك الشفيف
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> بالتأكيد موضوعات جديده وجميله


 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى احمد عمران 
الاجمل مرورك وثناءك الطيب
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## مصطفى سلام

*الله أكبر*

مصطفى سلام

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## عصام علم الدين

*إن شاء الله يحالفك التوفيق*

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

جزاك الله الخير يارب

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> 


 *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد - صفحات العمر*

*أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل الرائع* 
*أرحنا بها يا بلال*
*في ميزان حسناتك*
*وجزا الله بالخير كل من أمتعنا معك* 
*فوق صفحات هذا الموضوع البديع*
*وألف ألف مبروك*
*وسام حورس البرونزي لعام 2009*
*تقبل خالص حبي وتقديري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
مبروك برونزية حورس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك الفوز..ومن نجاح لنجاح انشالله

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك أستاذ محمد .. تقبل أطيب التهاني .. دمت مبدعا متميزا أخي الحبيب  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

صفحات العمر



جائزة مستحقه عن عمل روحانى رائع




وإكتمل الإبداع بتصميمات الفنانه لولى




كل امنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح دائما






تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## a_leader

ألف ألف مبروك اخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مبارك على الجايزه تذينها بإسم حضرتك*

*بصراحه*

*كان مفروض ثلاث جوائز ذهبيه*

*جزاك الله كل خير أخى الحبيب عن هذا العمل ارائع*

*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*ألف مبروك الجائزة أستاذ محـمـد* 
*وهنيئاً لك الثواب إن شاء الله على هذا العمل الجميل*


*دمت بخير سيدي*


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



استاذى الفاضل ... صفحات العمر

طبعا وقبل أن أهنيك بجائزة حورس

أهنى نفسى بجائزة إشتراكى فى موضوعك الرائع



وجائزة  فوز العمل 

مبارك أستاذى ودائما للأفضل إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## nour2005

موضوع رائع أستاذ محمد

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك




تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الدائم

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك أخي الفاضل صفحات العمر الفوز بالوسام البرونزي 

ويارب دائما من تفوق لتفوق

وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع
بارك الله فيك
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل المايسترو الفنان

الشاعر الأنسان

محمد سعيد




نهنئ أنفسنا لتواجدك المميز الرائع بيننا

وبدماثة خُلقك ومشاعرك النبيلة 

ورقة وعذوبة حرفك السامق وعطر حسك العبق

مبارك لحورس وجود اسمك بها أخى

فالفوز لحورس ولنا جميعا

مع تحيتــــى

----------


## صفحات العمر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

**

*بالأصالة عن نفسى* 
*وبأسم زميلتى فنانة أبناء مصر المبدعة / لولى* 
*أتوجه بكل الشكر والتقدير والأمتنان* 
*للجنة تحكيم حورس الموقرة مع حفظ الألقاب* 
*مصطفى سلام*
*قلب مصر* 
*إسكندرانى* 
*إبن طيبه*
*أحلى كلمة* 
*رحمة*
*الازهرى المصرى* 
*على ما بذلوه من وقت وجهد* 
*لاخراج هذه التظاهرة السنويه* 
*التى تجمع ابناء مصر على التبارى الشريف*
*من أجل الوصول الى ما يليق* 
*بإسم هذا الصرح الكبير* 
*منتديات أبناء مصر*
*وأهنىء كل اخوانى واخواتى الفائزين* 
*وأتمنى كل التوفيق* 
*لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ هذا العام* 
*لكم دائما وأبدا من القلب* 
*محبه بلا حدود*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى القدير المايسترو الفنان
ابو قلب أبيض كله حنان
الشاعر محمد سعيد

ألف مبروك لحورس اسمك الموجود
وإبداعك جماله جاوز الحدود
ومنتظرينك بكل عام
بودك وبيانك اللامحدود




ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل  صفحات العمر
بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع و بارك الله فى أختى العزيزة و المبدعة لولى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إن شاء الله يحالفك التوفيق*


 أسعدك الله أخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> جزاك الله الخير يارب


 وإياك اخى الجميل احمد
 أسعدك الله 
ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد - صفحات العمر*
> 
> *أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل الرائع* 
> *أرحنا بها يا بلال*
> *في ميزان حسناتك*
> *وجزا الله بالخير كل من أمتعنا معك* 
> *فوق صفحات هذا الموضوع البديع*
> *وألف ألف مبروك*
> *وسام حورس البرونزي لعام 2009*
> ...


بارك الله لك فى صدق ونقاء مشاعرك
 أخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
> مبروك برونزية حورس


 بارك الله فى عمرك أخى الحبيب أحمد ناصر
ورزقك الخير كله :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


 ربنا يبارك فى عمرك يا دكتور
أسعدك الله ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الف مبروك الفوز..ومن نجاح لنجاح انشالله


 الله يبارك فى عمرك أختى الجميلة اليمامه
حفظك الله وزرقك الخير كله :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألف مبروك أستاذ محمد .. تقبل أطيب التهاني .. دمت مبدعا متميزا أخي الحبيب


 الله يبارك فى عمرك أخى الحبيب محمد عبد السلام

حفظك الله ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الفاضل
> 
> صفحات العمر 
> جائزة مستحقه عن عمل روحانى رائع
> وإكتمل الإبداع بتصميمات الفنانه لولى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 أسعدك الله أختى الرائعة فراشة 
ودام ذوقك الراقِ وكلماتك الطيبه :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألف ألف مبروك اخى العزيز


 الله يبارك فى عمرك أخى الجميل ليدر
حفظك الله ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مبارك على الجايزه تذينها بإسم حضرتك* 
> *بصراحه* 
> *كان مفروض ثلاث جوائز ذهبيه* 
> *جزاك الله كل خير أخى الحبيب عن هذا العمل ارائع* 
> 
> *دمت بكل خير*


 وجزاك مثله أخى الحبيب
شاعر حورس الذهبى / وجدى محمود
والجايزة الذهبيه هى مصاحبة ناس زيك
حفظك الله ودمت برقى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ألف مبروك الجائزة أستاذ محـمـد* 
> *وهنيئاً لك الثواب إن شاء الله على هذا العمل الجميل* 
> 
> *دمت بخير سيدي*


 أدام الله عليك رقى الذوق أختى جميلة
وبارك فى عمرك
أسعدك الله ودمتِ جميلة :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب د. مصطفى
ورزقك الخير كله :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> 
> **
> 
> *استاذى الفاضل ... صفحات العمر*
> 
> *طبعا وقبل أن أهنيك بجائزة حورس*
> 
> *أهنى نفسى بجائزة إشتراكى فى موضوعك الرائع*
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الغالية لـــولى
بارك الله لك فى ذوقك المتميز ولمساتك الفنيه البارعه
ولا أبالغ أبدا إذا قلت ان لوحاتك المدهشه 
كانت من أهم اسباب تميز هذا العمل 
جعله الله ذخرا لنا عنده يوم نلقاه وهو راض عنا 
وحفظك من كل سوء 
تقدير بلا حدود
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> موضوع رائع أستاذ محمد
> 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الدائم


أدام الله عليك رقى الذوق أختى الغالية نور 
وبارك فى عمرك
أسعدك الله ورزقك الخير كله :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الف الف مبروك أخي الفاضل صفحات العمر الفوز بالوسام البرونزي 
> 
> ويارب دائما من تفوق لتفوق
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع
> بارك الله فيك


وإياكِ أختى الكريمة قلب مصر 
جزيل شكرى وعظيم إمتنانى على كل ما تقدميه لأبناء مصر
بارك الله فى عمرك
ودمتِ برقى  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق


طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنه 
اخى الحبيب / إسكندرانى صاحب هذه الفكرة العبقريه
وبارك لك فى جهدك الطيب وإخلاصك اللنادر 
محبه بلا حدود :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الفاضل المايسترو الفنان
> 
> الشاعر الأنسان
> 
> محمد سعيد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 أسعد الله قلبك أختى الغالية / قيثارة 
وزادك من فيض نعمه وألائه 
أشكرك يا صاحبة ذهبية الخواطر 
على باقات ورودك التى عطرت الأجواء 
وأهنىء نفسى أيضا على اخوتك التى أزهو بها 
بارك الله فيكِ ودمت برقى 
تقدير بلا حدود  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى القدير المايسترو الفنان*
> *ابو قلب أبيض كله حنان*
> *الشاعر محمد سعيد* 
> *ألف مبروك لحورس اسمك الموجود*
> *وإبداعك جماله جاوز الحدود*
> *ومنتظرينك بكل عام*
> *بودك وبيانك اللامحدود* 
> ** 
> 
> ...


بارك فى عمرك شحرورتنا المغردة 
ودام حضورك الرائع وغنائك العذب 
ومليون مبروك ذهبية القاعه العاميه
فأنتِ أهلا لكل خير

أسعدك الله ودمتِ برقى وروعة  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أخى الفاضل صفحات العمر*
> *بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع و بارك الله فى أختى العزيزة و المبدعة لولى*
> 
> **


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يبارك فى عمرك أختى الكريمه رحمة 
أشكرك على ذوقك وكلماتك الطيبه 
تقديرى :f2:

----------

